# ARH  - Australasian Resources



## adobee (7 July 2006)

Will ARH have rub offs from AUM?


----------



## kgee (9 July 2006)

A friend put me onto this yesterday a lot of upside here and directors are optimistic ...good location and plenty of iron ...haven't crunched any numbers yet but will be looking into it


----------



## kariba (10 July 2006)

I have been a holder since December (SHN) - Broader market only catching on now as to how massive this iron ore deal is going to be.

IMO this is a no-brainer to .50 cents

cheers


----------



## kgee (10 July 2006)

Kariba how do you come to 50c a share???I've only started to look at this over the last couple of days,and as I see it ...it's all going to depend upon how many shares are issued to Prof C.Palmer ...if its 51% ok maybe that would take us to a market cap of 250 mil which would be undervalued  
Can anyone shed some light


----------



## imajica (19 July 2006)

bought a small parcel this morning

has winner written all over it

as soon as the deal is done for the billion tonnes of iron ore the share price will rocket


----------



## adobee (19 July 2006)

Australasian Resources (ASX: ARH) is pleased to advise that with the settlement of the Citic Pacific transaction, discussions related to Australasian Resources’ potential project on the Southern Block at Balmoral commenced in earnest last week. Good progress has been made towards finalising the terms and conditions necessary to consummate a deal with Professor Clive Palmer, and the Mineralogy group, over the right to mine one billion tonnes of magnetite iron ore on the Southern Block at Balmoral.


----------



## kgee (19 July 2006)

There's a lot I don't understand about this deal...the biggest thing that has been bugging me is- Why is clive palmer selling this block to ARH?
First I thought that since he already own's 22 million shares it might be like a buddy deal (NB 720 million shares issued + 65 mill various options)and that he's friends with members of the board.
Yeah I didn't put much thought into it and it's been bugging me ever since so I've come up with this theory...

Maybe wer'e looking at it wrong in that ARH aren't buying 1 billion tonnes from clive palmer but the professor is buying ARH with a billion tonnes of iron ore  

bear with me... at current market cap ARH is 120 m. 1 billion tonnes is worth 288+ million in the ground (this is what Palmer got from citic + royalties)
using fuzzy logic if ARH issued Palmer with 288 m.  worth of shares at current sp. Palmer would own 70% of the company (not taking into account original holdings + royalties)

I know there's some holes in my theory but why I like the idea is that if it were true then it would make sense for Palmer to sell the rest of his tenements to ARH and get a double bite of the cherry (and 60 billion tonnes of ore is a big cherry)

I still have problems valuing this company and without knowing final details of the deal it's near impossible
but heres some more fuzzy logic...Fortescue estimate $10 profit per tonne for there Mt Gibson operation
ARH 1 billion tonnes of ore at 70 % iron = 7 Billion$

And there's a lot to like with Citic who have agreed to get the infrastructure sorted out

OK a lot of conjecture their and nothing really concrete I hope this generates some more disscusion and please feel free to rip into my fuzzy logic and add some estimates of your own


----------



## kgee (21 July 2006)

It seems pretty hard to generate interest in this company...but I'm going to have one more crack
I figure once the deal has gone thru the market cap should be around $500 million and there will be 2 billion shares on issue (Mineralogy gaining 1.4 billion)
leaving a sp = 25 cents (currently 16.5 )
I've pulled all these numbers from a hat but I do like them...and if the deal hasnt gone thru by august I bags ARH for next months stock tipping comp


----------



## kgee (24 July 2006)

I'm still throwing number's around and was hoping somebody might help...
I'm trying to figure out in what range the market cap should fall post deal
I know it's not a reliable yardstick to compare with other companies but...
Gindalbie Metal GBG has a value of .63 $/t
Grange Resources GRR =.94 $/t
both these companies are magnetite ore but in different stages of development...and I'm not sure wether because GBG has a 50% jv should I be multiplying .63 by 2 ???
I've seen the figure 500 million for market cap but with no rationale to back it up...
Presently I'm trying to make up a graph of projected sp. vs differrent market cap's and share dilution 
If anyone could throw me some idea's it would be much appreciated 
NB.
1. 619mt x .63 = MC 390m divide no. of shares (projected) 1.4 billion = sp 27c
2. 1 Bt (projected) x .63 = MC 630m divide by 1.4 billion =sp 45c

Again any help on this would be appreciated


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (25 July 2006)

I bought this stock midway through breakout 3 weeks ago. The market corrected and it fell, but it quickly rebounded and ARH is on another run. I would forget about the fundamentals you are stating as many exploration companies in west oz are looking around for any deposits they can get their hands on. Volume is good for ARH, its "new point of resistance" is 15.5 cents (around that) it was 12 cents, and if it pushes past 20 cents its going to run. I put 30k into them and I'm not getting out in a hurry.
All the best in your share trades.


----------



## kgee (25 July 2006)

my TA is minimal but I'm pretty sure what's going to push it past 20 cents is the impending deal signed with mineralogy

Success comes from iron will
John McCarthy 

July 19, 2006

CLIVE Palmer is a different kind of businessman. If you were told he was from the Gold Coast you wouldn't be surprised.

Then there's that property developer/National Party background and a truckload of cash from China in his bank account thanks to the recent sale of an iron ore project in the Pilbara to CITIC. 

You never feel that you are dealing with someone who has just pulled off a $290 million plus deal with the Chinese Government and unlike many businessmen, Palmer doesn't mind talking about his wealth.

But it wasn't as if success came overnight. Palmer has worked on the iron ore project since the mid '80s when he bought it off the US-based Hanna Group and there was the odd failure before the successes started to roll in.

"Projects like this don't happen in three or four years," he says.

"It's a lot of hard work."

He thought he had a deal in 1999 when he stitched together a consortium of some of the world's biggest players to build and mine the ore and ship it to a steel mill in Newcastle. It fell apart when part of the transport route was discovered to be heritage listed and his cosy relationship with the NSW Government fell into acrimony.

The Government wanted its $30-odd million in grants returned and Palmer wanted his project. He tried to sue for $500 million.

About $140 million was also spent on engineering studies and exploration of the ore body.

"I'm still trying to resurrect it," he says of the consortium.

Palmer also once spent $1 million trying to get the then-Soviet Russians to take iron ore from the project, but all Palmer was offered in return was a trade: for all the iron ore, the Soviets would give him an equivalent value amount in cinnamon.

When Palmer announced the putting together of his Pilbara consortium, the market and other producers laughed.

"They would, wouldn't they," he says.

But these sorts of deals require massive capital which is why his company, Mineralogy, took the different route with CITIC of selling the rights to mine and develop.

He took a $US215 million (then worth about $A290 million) up-front payment as well as yearly royalty of up to $US100 million.

He still has plenty of ore to negotiate over, as well. He estimates 160 billion tonnes, but that is not definitive.

The deal with the Chinese represented a small part of the strategy. He has effectively carved the ore body up into blocks to be sold off and believes the plan has a net present value of about $7 billion.

"What we have done is we have marketed 1 billion tonnes of ore which is enough to to produce 12 million tonnes of product over a 30-year period," he says.

"We have four more of these tied up with the Chinese on the same formula."

CITIC already has Foreign Investment Review Board approval.

Mining junior Australasian Resources is also negotiating with Mineralogy over the right to mine another 1 billion tonnes of an adjoining southern block of the ore body.

A feasibility study is expected to be completed in the next few weeks and Palmer is also now negotiating with the Indian Government.

The huge interest in his deposits stems from the stranglehold companies like BHP Billiton, Rio Tinto and CVRD hold over iron ore.

The three cleverly bought up and developed iron ore years ago and now go into negotiations with steel makers knowing that they hold the upper hand.

But China was never going to be happy with that for too long.

The $300 million Palmer received recently is not his first fortune. He says he already had about $40 million in assets, having made his first fortune in property and retired before he was 30.

But retirement was never going to suit him. Anyway, he says he was getting too fat sitting around doing nothing.

He vows he hasn't stopped making fortunes yet andis willing to bet that he will add $400 million to his personal wealth by the end of this year.

How? He's not telling

From another article 2004

If all else fails, Palmer will have gained valuable experience. He's already in demand as a lecturer on "major projects and their funding".

In 2002 he was appointed an adjunct professor in the business and law faculty at Geelong's Deakin University. The position carries no salary, but it allows Palmer to use the title of professor. Palmer didn't finish the journalism and government degree he started as a teenager. Instead he made a fortune selling property in Brisbane. He later worked for Queensland premier Joh Bjelke-Petersen and then turned investor in medical and technology research.


----------



## warney (25 July 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> i dont follow this stock so sorry to get off subject....but i cant resist a comment on your name,i cant say ive ever free balled in a wettie cause id rather wear wet cold undies than risk the jewelsthe rubber may get a grip and then....well lets not go there!


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (27 July 2006)

The rubber never pulls them out and it beats wet undies.ARH did volume of 4 mil in the last 15 minutes today ,all of it at 19.0 cents (and broke the back of the sellers), yesterday its volume was at 17.5/17.0 cents.As I said two days ago if it does volume it will easily push past 20 cents and perhaps run all the way to who knows were.All the fairy traders sold out in the last week and this is its next volume push.For your knowledge look out for the signed announcement on thier ore deal in the next week and the immediate share restructure!, but I didn't tell you about that one.


----------



## kgee (27 July 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> For your knowledge look out for the signed announcement on thier ore deal in the next week and the immediate share restructure!, but I didn't tell you about that one.




When you say share restructure are you meaning the deal with CP and the immenant share dilution or are you thinking there will be a consolidation?
I've played with a few more numbers
If CP looks at making 400 million from this deal ; read "success comes from an iron will"
And I'm guessing that he is looking at 50% ownership ...so maybe he's expecting a market cap of 800 million
So 800 divided by 1400= 57 cents per share
I can't understand why no one else is getting on this bandwagon...
anybody tell me where I'm going wrong


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (27 July 2006)

You are not going wrong. If you had taken my advice yesterday you would be 15% ahead already. I am not saying anything more about the share restructure but it has nothing to do with Palmer he gets his anyway.


----------



## kgee (27 July 2006)

No worries I got on at 16.5


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (27 July 2006)

Nice, hope it punches through 20 tommorrow


----------



## 56gsa (30 July 2006)

ARH 1 billion tonnes of ore at 70 % iron = 7 Billion$

Kgee - i'm no expert and others may be able to shed light but I think the answer to your question lies in the fact this is magnetite... it is 1 bt ore of 30% Fe, ie 300mt of iron - this they say can be beneficiated to 70%... this is the big question - while they may be able to do this in a lab the question remains is it economic.. are the impurities too high (silicon etc?), what will happen when large quantities are tried?  

BHP had problems with HBI plant using haematite - RIO is similarly struggling with its Kwinana plant - even tho the technology exisits it needs to be proven for various types of ore

CP picked these deposits up for next to nothing and has burnt a lot of bridges in the past trying to develop them - investors may be cautious...  but one thing you can say is he is persistant!


----------



## kgee (30 July 2006)

56gsa said:
			
		

> ARH 1 billion tonnes of ore at 70 % iron = 7 Billion$
> 
> Kgee - i'm no expert and others may be able to shed light but I think the answer to your question lies in the fact this is magnetite... it is 1 bt ore of 30% Fe, ie 300mt of iron - this they say can be beneficiated to 70%... this is the big question - while they may be able to do this in a lab the question remains is it economic.. are the impurities too high (silicon etc?), what will happen when large quantities are tried?
> 
> ...




Yeah I wouldn't be surprised at all about me getting the grades wrong (this is the first time I've ventured into Iron ore )
but you would have to be optimistic that it was economically viable with citic buying the other 2 blocks in Balmoral with a price tag of over a billion dollars including infrastructure costs-I spose you have to believe that they know what theyr'e doing.
I wish this thread was generating a bit more interest...it would be nice to get a few informed opinions...well anyway we should know over the next week wether the deal is going thru and hoprfully after that some resource upgrades


----------



## ALFguy (31 July 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Nice, hope it punches through 20 tommorrow




Made it through 20 alright but any idea why the big sell-off today?


----------



## Absolutely (31 July 2006)

I think the market is getting bored with waiting.

The company hyped up the market with news of the "deal" pending and we have heard very little since.

I think some investors are starting to get impatient or even suspicious regarding the deal.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (31 July 2006)

Out this morning at 20.5, all the best with your ride Kgee.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (31 July 2006)

It made a push and a lot of volume swallowed up at 20 but then it got dumped on. I got out, but all I can say is a large volume is in at 20c+ so for all the rest of you it might succeed in the next few days at running. If it dosent I think it will fall to 17.5 for a while before it goes again. Be aware that the word is that they are going to restructure thier shares once it gets past 20c for a stable period. Probably at 10:1, (ie $2.00 per issue).


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (31 July 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Made it through 20 alright but any idea why the big sell-off today?




ARH has had two pushes in three weeks. I got in during the first push at 12.5c and it went up to 20.5c the day before the Israel conflict.It got dumped on at this price(just like today) and fell to 15c. I rekon a lot of crew during the first push took thier profits at this point.Thiers a good chance it might get throuh it this time because most punters are in at significantly higher price than the first push. Todays dump volume was about two days of normal trading volume. My advice is if it gains momentum and does volume tommorrow its a good bet to go. If it dosent do volume it will fall to 17.5c for a while. I think if you watch ARH closely tommorrow, if momentum is up get in early if not post a buy in at 17.5/18.0. I don't reckon it will fall past this point before building up again.


----------



## MalteseBull (2 August 2006)

*NEWS RELEASE*

2 August 2006
ABN 46 008 942 809
Level 4, 5 Mill St Phone: (+61 8) 9322 2288
STATE MINISTERS VISIT AUSTRALASIAN RESOURCES BALMORAL PROJECT
Following an invitation from Australasian Resources Ltd (ASX Code: ARH) to visit the Balmoral Project, located 80km along the coast southwest of Dampier, three State Ministers took the opportunity to see the magnitude of this Project ‘first hand’ and to consider what it will mean to the State of Western Australia once development commences.
The Hon John Bowler MLA, The Hon Alannah MacTiernan MLA and The Hon Norm Marlborough MLA along with Australasian’s Managing Director, Darren Hedley, and Chairman, Domenic Martino, viewed the proposed port site at Cape Preston and inspected the site of due diligence drilling recently carried out by Australasian.
Managing Director of Australasian Resources, Mr Darren Hedley, said that “It was an honour to host the Ministers and share our future plans for the project with them. It is important they realise the potential benefits a project of this stature adds to the state of Western Australia, its communities and the greater Australian economy as a whole”
Mr Hedley confirmed that “good progress has been made towards finalising the terms and conditions necessary to consummate a deal with Professor Clive Palmer, over the right to mine one billion tonnes of magnetite iron ore on part of the Southern Block at Balmoral.”
Photo: Pilbara News
From Left to Right: Norm Marlborough, Alannah MacTiernan, John Bowler,
Darren Hedley, Domenic Martino
Any queries can be directed to Darren Hedley on +61 8 9322 2288.
Perth WA 6000 Fax: (+61 8) 9324 2164


----------



## pharaoh (2 August 2006)

Anyone on ARH?
Seems the word is big things could be coming for them. 

On some deal in India being signed. 

I can't get my head around in the ann's about the connection between the companies involved.

Any thoughts?
I am just starting to research this one

Cheers...


----------



## donjohnson (3 August 2006)

Huge volumes on this morning, 8mil in just over an hour.

A lot of interest out there and some fairly hefty buys going through.


----------



## Sean K (3 August 2006)

I've jumped on this to see where it goes. In at .215. Looks to have some momentum.


----------



## doritos123 (4 August 2006)

Interesting read for ARH followers from July edition of resource stocks mag.

Major Shareholder are:
Lampton Pty Ltd 4.87%
Westpac Custodian Nominees 4.44%
Heal R & H 4.33%
Mineralogy 3.2%
JP Morgan Nominees 2.77%
Resource Stocks Magazine July 2006 edition
Page 67 and 68
What a difference a year can make.
The transformation of Australasian Resources from a seemingly directionless junior to a drivon ironore player is one of the Australian market most compelling stories.
By Michael Vaughan
In early 2005 Australasian Resources, then known as Sherlock Bay Nickel Corporation, was a company in trouble. It had a $15million debt hanging over its head with no way of repaying the money as its flagship Sherlock Bay Nickel project was still years away from production.
Fast forward to today and with new management, a new name, renewed energy and a deal for a new, company-making project on the brink of being finalised(or likely completed by the time you're reading this) the rags to riches story of Australasian Resources is fast materialising.
The tranformation of Australasian Resources started in late 2005 when the new board, led by managing director Darren Hedley and chairman Domenic Martino, made the decision to switch the compan's focus from the nickel sulphide project to the rampant iron ore and uranium sectors.
While the change in direction seems obvious due to the strength of both the uranium and iron ore markets from a producer's perspective, a change in strategy takes more than just an idea, it also needs a couple of quality projects.
The first piece in the puzzle fell into place with the acquisition of the Mount Salt Uranium Project in the Pilbara region of Western Australia from mining entrepreneur Professor Clive Palmers privately owned Mineralogy group.
The move gave AustralasiaResources a solid footing in the red-hot uranium sector via a project with a system of radiomtric anomalies covering a 20 kilometre strike length and spanning 4-5km in width.
Then in the days before Christmas the company was gifted a potentially company-making present from Palmer-an option to purchase the Cane River iron ore deposit plus a guaranteed 400 million tonnes of ore from Mineralogys Balmoral Sourthern Block magnetite deposit.
The news got even better in May this year when the deal was altered as a result of Mineralogy entering into a separate arrangement with Chinese group CITIC Pacific.
Mineralogy is now offering Australasian Resources the opportunity to purchase one billion tonnes of magnetite ore from the Sourthern Block leases.
The revision of the deal effectively doubles the tonnage of ore Australasian Resources can purchase from Mineralogy and means the junior can now source ore from one location, avoiding the time and expense of having to construct its own railway line.
Mineralog's agreement with CITIC allows the Chinese Group to purchase up to six billion tonnes of magnetite ore at a cost of US$215million for the first billion tonnes and a further US$200million for every additional package of one billion tonnes of ore. Inclusive in the agreement is a gross royalty of 6-10% on production
which is estimated to add another A$100mill to Mineralogys coffers for each billion tonnes mined.
Under the terms of the deal Citic will invest US$1.37bill for stage two in developing a mining and processing operation along with a port and related infrastructure at Cape Preston.
Importantly for ARH the deal will provide the company with the port needed to export the products from its proposed development. The company will likely have to contribute to the capital and operating cost of the port on a prorata tonnage basis.
To date, the company has drilled out an initial resource of 618million tonnes grading 31.7% iron at the Balmoral Southern Block that preliminary metallurgical work has indicated is able produce a 71% iron concentrate.
A resource upgrade is expected shortly which will see this figure approach the one billion tonne mark.
The promising metallurgical characteristics of the ore gives the company the option of producing a range of magnetite products including concentrates, blast furnace and DRI (direct reduced iron) pellets and/or HB(hot briquette iron)
ARH plans to kick start a full feasibility study for the project in September 2006 following the conclusion of negotiations with Palmer. Mineralogy have been working this project in earnest for the last ten years.
The Central Block has already had significant feasibility work completed and it appears the Southern Block is a direct extension of the same orebody, giving Australasian Resources a huge head start having full access to this information.
Considering the company's junior status, one would assume it would be difficult to match the $US215mill citic paid Palmer for its first billion tonnes of ore with a cash payment, so the deal with Palmerwill probably see him given a majority stake in the company in exchange for the ore.
This would be a major coup for ARH because Palmer's Mineralogy group has been referred to in the past as potentially having more iron ore in the ground than RIO Tinto and BHP combined and could potentially lead to deals for more ore in the future.
Hedley was enthused by his company's relationship with Mineralogy and clearly impressed by Mineralogys founder and owner Professor Cliver Palmer.
"Professor Palmer is an astute businessman and a man with vision," Hedley said.
"He picked these leases up in 1985, knowing that one day he would be residing over one of Australia's premier iron ore producing regions and that day has come,"
Independant consultant Hellman & Schofield have estimated Mineralogy has an exploration target of between 60 and 100 billion tonnes of ore in its leases.
For a junior such as Australasian Resources, even a small portion of this massive inventory of iron ore could potentially provide the company with enough feed to sustain a significant size iron ore operation for a number of decades at a time when demand for the metal is on the rise and new sources of supply are struggling to come on.
It also provides a massive option value if the compan's major shareholder owns all the iron ore on the lease.
while China's seemingly insatiable demand for iron ore has been well documented, India also looms as the new frontier for iron ore producers. The government of the country has officially stated its goal to increase steel production almost three fold to 110 million tonnes per annum by 2020.
Hedley has already visited India and said he received a very strong endorsement for his company, its strategy and its project. At this stage Australasian Resources keeps an open mind when it comes to future offtake partners but a line is starting to form with production still several years away.
While the Australasian Resources story has clearly grown since the company was solely focused on the SHN nickel project metallurgical heal leach test work on ore from that project continues and will tae another six months to evaluate.
The project carries a low-grade nickel sulphide resource of 24.4Mt grading 0.4% nickel for 101,3000t of nickel, meaning building a conventional flotation circuit may be cost prohibitive and better returns are on offer using bacterial heap leaching technology.
Hedley said ARH could well bring the project into production itself in the nex couple of years, though he would also consider joint venture partnerships and possibly an outright sale on the right terms.
"All options are open for us on this asset" he said. The key is to realise the appropriate value.
Meanwhile the Mount Salt project and the compan's other uranium play, the Copper Bore Well project, remain at the exploration licence application stage though Hedley said the company would expedite the appropriate exploration programs once the tenements are granted.
So while Australasian Resources probably won't make the transition from explorer to producer until 2010 the hard work and astute deal making the company has been involved with in the past eight or nine months has laid the foundation for a profitable future and completely transformed the companys fortunes.
This is by far the most exciting magnetite play in Australia if not the world.
Its size, location, access to gas, access to infrastructure and favourable metallurgical qualities puts us well ahead of the rest Hedly said.
The fact that Citc have chosen to invest heavily in this area is testimony to the quality of the asset.
Our vision for Australasia Resources is the multi billion dollar league found amongst the Top 150 company list and this project underwrites that vision Hedley said.


----------



## Sean K (4 August 2006)

Directors buying shares this am. Very positive!!!


----------



## dubiousinfo (4 August 2006)

They were  bought on Tuesday $59,000. another director bought $60,000 on Monday


----------



## kgee (6 August 2006)

Good article Doritos....Word on the street is Palmer will be looking at 80% ownership which will probably equate to a 30 cent sp once the deal is done following that who knows 50 by 12 months??


----------



## yogi-in-oz (7 August 2006)

Hi folks,

ARH ..... as requested, here's a brief update of
the time cycles, expected to come into play,
over the next couple of months:

August 2006 ..... positive overall:

11082006 ..... minor and positive

21-22082006 ..... 5 cycles (mostly positive) will fall into place here, so
we may see flat trading for a couple of days (???), but
any news around this time should be significant.

28082006 ..... minor and positive ..... finance-related???


September 2006 ... mostly minor cycles, during this month:

06092006 ..... 2 minor cycles - flat trading???

21092006 ..... 2 minor cycles here

25092006 ..... significant and positive news expected now.

29-30092006 ..... 2 minor cycles, but may be the start of a rally.


October 2006 ..... a positive month overall, indicated for ARH

06-09102006 ..... significant time cycle here, but any news
may receive a mixed reception from the marketplace.

12102006 ..... spotlight firmly on ARH, but it may not be all good news(???)

16102006 ..... significant and positive news ..... finance-related???

17102006 ..... minor, but difficult news may see a top for ARH
around this time???

November ..... and ordinary monthly outlook for ARH.

December ..... mostly positive cycles for the run into
the summer solstice.

-----

Attached ARH chart, shows a nice rounding bottom, with 
potential for a steep rally, if it can break through 
current/previous resistance, around 22-23.5 cents .....

..... any breakout will have us targetting further resistance,
about 33 - 44 and 60 cents ..... 

happy days

yogi


----------



## dubiousinfo (7 August 2006)

Announcement out - agreement reached with Palmer to take 76% of company for right to mine ore. Trading currently suspended.


----------



## Sean K (7 August 2006)

Acquisition costing $3b shares at what price? Am I dreaming here. Won't that be about $600m? 

Is this good for the sp or is it going to tank? ??


----------



## MalteseBull (7 August 2006)

I reckon .30 ps + on open

anyone else find this realistic?


----------



## adobee (7 August 2006)

AUSTRALASIAN RESOURCES TO BECOME IRON ORE PRODUCER Right off the back of a landmark multi-billion dollar deal with China, Mining Entrepreneur Professor Clive F Palmer has consummated a second deal with Australasian Resources Ltd (ASX Code: ARH). According to Australasian’s Managing Director, Mr Darren Hedley, this deal has the potential, in the fullness of time, to match the recent CITIC Pacific transaction. Australasian’s deal with Professor Palmer see the acquisition of the right to mine 1 billion tonnes of magnetite iron ore from the “Southern Block” of Mineralogy’s Balmoral magnetite deposit in the Pilbara region of Western Australia. The agreement, which will see Professor Palmer become the major shareholder in ARH with 76%, is subject to approval by shareholders. Given the direct comparability of the CITIC Agreement with Australasian’s agreement with Professor Palmer, KPMG Corporate Finance (Aust) Pty Ltd estimated the implied value of the CITIC acquisition of the initial right to a defined resource of 1 billion tonnes of magnetite from the Balmoral deposit. Based on discounted cash flow methodology, KPMG estimated an implied value of A$1.18 billion at today’s prices. Managing Director of ARH, Mr Darren Hedley was understandably delighted that the deal was concluded, which he believes will “position Australasian Resources as a potential new producer of iron ore products to supply the growing demand from Asian steel producers”. NUMEROUS MERITS The merits of the Balmoral “Southern Block” project are numerous according to ARH, including the ability to produce very high quality products, significant capital and operating cost benefits afforded by the Project’s scale, coastal location, proximity to competitively priced natural gas, and the potential to share infrastructure with CITIC Pacific Ltd, who recently acquired the rights to mine up to 6 billion tonnes of magnetite from the “Central Block” of the Balmoral deposit. In addition, ARH confirmed they have the ability to fast track the Project feasibility and development as they will have access to the extensive feasibility work already completed by Mineralogy on the Central Block deposit. Hedley confirmed that “Australasian plans to commence a definitive feasibility study on the Project as soon as shareholder approval is received” and that it will “continue discussions with potential funding and off-take partners” for the Project. DUE DILIGENCE COMPLETED Based on due diligence work by ARH, including an engineering review study by ProMet Engineers Pty Ltd (ProMet), resource drilling and metallurgical test work, the project has an estimated gross operating margin of A$800M per annum for 25 years based on today’s iron ore prices. Perth WA 6000 Fax: (+61 8) 9324 2164
Page 2
The engineering review study completed by Promet was based on a development involving construction of a 12 Mtpa magnetite concentrator, a 7 Mtpa pellet plant and a 1.45 Mtpa standard commercially proven Midrex DRI/HBI plant. ARH confirmed the key parameters from the study were:  Total capital costs are estimated at around US$2.1 billion.  An approximate 3 year development timeframe;  42 Mtpa of ore would be mined to produce final products for export of 5.2 Mtpa of concentrate, 4.9 Mtpa of pellets and 1.45 Mtpa of HBI briquettes; and  Total unit operating costs are estimated at US$24/tonne of concentrate, US$31/tonne of pellets and US$89/tonne of HBI. Mineralogy Pty Ltd will be paid a royalty of A$0.30 per tonne of magnetite iron ore that is mined by ARH. Mr Hedley stated that “With its scale, location and potential to produce high quality products, ARH directors believe the acquisition of the Balmoral South Project provides a base to develop the Company into a significant and profitable new producer of iron ore products”. Further to that, he said “the board’s decision is further supported by the fact that out of all the iron ore projects worldwide, the Chinese government, through its shareholding in CITIC Pacific, selected Mineralogy’s asset to invest in”, and that “this fact alone is testimony to the quality of the assets ARH is purchasing.” Any queries can be directed to Darren Hedley on +61 8 9322 2288.
Level 4, 5 Mill St Phone: (+61 8) 9322 2288
Perth WA 6000 Fax: (+61 8) 9324 2164
www.sbnc.com.au


----------



## Sumthinggg (7 August 2006)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> I reckon .30 ps + on open
> 
> anyone else find this realistic?





Depends on the interest once it opens again, if positive I reckon .40 ps +


----------



## stockmaster (8 August 2006)

before the share acq and consolidation it was $17622122 equity, after it was $635822122, Palmer will take 75%, so the rest of us shall be 25%?

25% of $635822122 is 1525973093 which is 8.65 times the current capital, so price shall be over 8 times the current = $1.6? Can someone explain this.


fanx in advance? any bargain for tomorrow?


----------



## youngneil (8 August 2006)

hi stockmaster

as indicated on other forums 24ish% is not all ours because the directors and other major holders own most of it...

i don't know what % we can own...but i don't think its much


----------



## Sumthinggg (8 August 2006)

Hey all,
Just was wondering what your thoughts were on how the market may react to the news over the deal signed, could we see a huge jump in price or just a small one? do you think the interests there!!!
thanks


----------



## ALFguy (8 August 2006)

Trading lower than before the ann? What on earth!   
Seems like an excellent buying opportunity - correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Sean K (8 August 2006)

Looks like day traders jumped in and when there was no follow through started dumping it. 

There is still a few questions about funding this project, yada yada. And it's at least 3 years off.

I was hoping to get $0.25 today. :-(


----------



## stock_man (8 August 2006)

Update at 10:30am
Open: $0.235
SP: $0.205
Volume: 23.6M
Trades: 447

Definately lower than most people on this thread expected.
Seems to be dropping as time goes on.

What I find interesting is the high volume, yet low trade counts. Are the big guys selling off?


----------



## dubiousinfo (8 August 2006)

Looks like it was buy the rumour sell the fact.


----------



## ALFguy (8 August 2006)

There is (or should I say was) an undisclosed sale at 21c.

Beats me why the drop but I'm in at 20.5c


----------



## Makavel (8 August 2006)

one word looks like a sinking ship the market depth with the amount of sellers with the large volumes their selling.

i reckon you will see them soften up even more.


----------



## ALFguy (8 August 2006)

Makavel said:
			
		

> one word looks like a sinking ship the market depth with the amount of sellers with the large volumes their selling.
> 
> i reckon you will see them soften up even more.




  urm.....looks like you're right.


----------



## Makavel (8 August 2006)

Of course I have learnt this game from the best.

The point I will like to raise is that if this company is so good release, statements or announcements mean NOTHING.

Market sentiment and other factors can turn a positive announcement into dust. Its all about the belief the shareholders have in the company and its directors. Not just the people who are you day traders who jump in and out but the people who are long term investors and believers.

At the end of the day this stock should be doing alot better with the so called deals etc.


----------



## MalteseBull (8 August 2006)

you'll find that most of the people that are affecting the market depth are the short term traders and the day traders..

the future of this company looks bright and i will be holding for the next couple of years...it will reach the levels of Fortescue...


----------



## Makavel (8 August 2006)

Fortescue eh i find that very interesting   dont think so.

The amount of sellers on this stock is too strong. 

NO FUNDAMENTALS


----------



## Sean K (8 August 2006)

Regaining ground again. The undisclosed bid at $0.18 moved to $0.19. Probably end up where it started!


----------



## Makavel (8 August 2006)

nope.


----------



## adobee (10 August 2006)

This is trading at 0.17c this morning.. What a disappointment; positive announcements result in a 10% drop, I guess nobody shared my confidence..


----------



## Sean K (10 August 2006)

I jumped off at $0.19 yesterday. 

Buy the rumour, Sell the facts.... 

Hope for you believers that it recovers soon. I don't like the deal with Palmer on the information provided.


----------



## Rustaf (18 August 2006)

G'day,
         Please be gentle with me as I'm very green but can someone tell me why so much volume for ARH today?

         Thanks!


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (19 August 2006)

Look back at its last pushes over the past 1.5 months, todays volume was nothing. If you chose to enter ARH make sure you exit before 20 cents. Personally I'd leave it for a while and see what pans out for this push. If it fails in volume, 15 cents is a reasonable entry point. Be aware ARH is a speccie with ramped announcements to boot.


----------



## iliamanolev (24 August 2006)

Hi folks there is a rumor that arh has signed (or is just about to sign a deal with an Indian campony) where joint venture will be formed at around 50:50. How much the shares will be worth after this joint venture is completed any one. The Indian company will provide 50 % of the funding for the project.
Thanks!


----------



## johnmwu3 (24 August 2006)

ARH may get a Chinese steel company to join the project, and It may be China Metallurgical Construction Company to build the plant.


----------



## iliamanolev (24 August 2006)

U may be right on that i personally haven't heard that but i am 95 % sure on the Indian company joint venture. Do u have any idea what this will do to the share its 50:50 joint venture as i mention. I am calculating around 25 cents a share minimum but i am very green when it comes to predictions.


----------



## barney (24 August 2006)

Hi iliamanolev, I hold some ARH. Where did u get the info about the Indian Co.?  The Co. announced possible Chinese involvement the other day but did not see any news re Indians.
Anyone have any logical reasons why ARH sp dropping steadily after seemingly good news?  Are the big players concerned over Palmers monopoly share holding of the Co? (76%)  Cheers.  (I'm also new here. Wish I had visited a few months ago; would have saved myself a lot of money!!   Such is life)


----------



## iliamanolev (24 August 2006)

They announced it while back as may be but now its seems like may be has turned out to be certanly (The Indian company is a i think government own and it is one of the largest producers of steel or iron (not too sure)  in India. My concern is this going to lead to further dilution of the shares or what. Gindalbie (GBG) shares went up almost double when the join venture was announced.


----------



## barney (25 August 2006)

Found this old ann. (9th June 06) Haven't been able to find anything more recent re Indian involvement. Hope you're right cause the sp needs some help

Managing Director of ARL, Mr Darren Hedley said "An invitation was extended to us from our new business partners Mineralogy to join the negotiating table with two of India’s premier iron ore producers, Kudremukh Iron Ore Company Ltd (KIOCL) and National Mineral Development Corporation (NMDC) of India. Both NMDC and KIOCL are government owned enterprises, with KIOCL owning India’s largest mining and pelletising complex and NMDC being India’s single largest iron ore producer, producing in excess of 20Mtpa.
The intent of the trip is to explore joint business opportunities between the two countries. Mr Vimal Sharma, Director of Business Development for Mineralogy confirmed "there is a real opportunity to tap India’s growing economy and expertise, and further enhance our trade co-operation between India and Australia. We have a long standing relationship with these two companies, and were offered an invitation to visit their country and discuss opportunities for development of our massive iron ore resources in the Pilbara, Western Australia".


----------



## tahpot (25 August 2006)

barney said:
			
		

> Anyone have any logical reasons why ARH sp dropping steadily after seemingly good news?  Are the big players concerned over Palmers monopoly share holding of the Co? (76%)




Palmers monopoly appears to be the only logical reason that the SP has tanked. I guess he has so much control he can do whatever he wants with the company - but if the projected revenues etc. pan out over the next few years - its a great buy at the current SP. Too much uncertainty for me however - so probably similar for others considering the stock.


----------



## ALFguy (27 August 2006)

If it makes it's way down this week, next support is around 11.5c and could be a good buy opportunity.


----------



## iliamanolev (27 August 2006)

ALFguy you must be dreaming this share is very undervalued already. After the restructure the amount of share available to the public will be so little that you would prey to get decent amount at any one time. This project is going ahead and it will happen sooner than many think. The 50:50 joint venture is very closed to completion,( Indian or Chinese company involved dont want to speculate which one but i still think is the Indian), the group of 15 professional engineers already formed, the preliminary share facility with Citic signed already, bankable study similar to the one done for Citic so it will cost less and take less to get it finished, construction will commence parallel with Citic. This share is worth a lot more than you think this is project that will go ahead it is not a speculative one that goes up to 60 cents and than what all the way to 9 cents. Palmer is not just a engine on fire the guy does what it plans and does it with precision. 
No offence but think before you speculate or buy it first (11.5) and then post it on the website.
PS:
Do you know why the share is dropping, because the company cant do anything untill October and with any speculative share (company that have not started production yet) any delay reflects in the share value.

Good luck buying it at 11.5 or may be 10 or could be 3 cents.


----------



## ALFguy (28 August 2006)

Keep your pants on iliamanolev (anyone would think you were sleeping with Palmer), I wasn't saying it would, just pointing out that IF there was a drop, there's some support around 11.5c!

I have no plans to buy in at any price right now, but IF it did drop anywhere near that price it would certainly be a bargain - which substantiates what you say about it being undervalued even further.

No offence, but neither you nor anyone else knows what price it will get to over the next week or so. I certainly wouldn't have put it at below 15c, but fact is, it IS.


----------



## Absolutely (28 August 2006)

Not sure what Illiamanolev is goin on about. Looks to me like 11.5c or lower is more then a possibility, it is a probablility.


----------



## Mr Right (28 August 2006)

Hi Absolutely!I dont get it where did you come with probability and possibility for the share i have been trading for the past 4 years and what you are saying is absolutely crap.
I think iliamanolev is right do your calculation before posting, wasting people time and if some one fall for it their money also!


----------



## Sean K (28 August 2006)

Seems to be too much emotion riding on this one to me.

Looks vulnerable imo.


----------



## Absolutely (28 August 2006)

Geez seems like there are a few people sleeping with Palmer.


----------



## barney (28 August 2006)

I wouldn't go as far as sleeping with him, but I'd be really really nice to him if I could share a slice of his bank balance!!
I think ARH sp has suffered some price manipulation. Lots of buying prior to the last ann, then a big sell dump on the price spike. I think this spooked lots of share holders cause the share did not rise as high as everyone thought it should have. The continual slide down is a typical fear reaction. (get out before its too late)
Imo the sp will stabilise at around .13 If we get any ann/confirmation re the business arrangements between the Indian or Chinese interest  then the sp should recover quickly  (at least to .15 or .16)  If there is no news soon and the sp gets under .11 anything could happen in the short term. 
The fact that Palmer + major shareholders own so much of the Co. is an interesting problem.  It gives them a geater control over possible manipulation of the sp, but on the other hand its obviously in their best interest to get the sp as high as possible in the long term.
Will be worth watching closely for any moves once the sp bottoms


----------



## adobee (28 August 2006)

ARH traded 13cents today. Seems to be alot of positive news from people on the forum in relation to the 'indians'. From my experience so far with this stock I would expect that if a positive annoucement is made re Indian or Chinese involovement you can expect to wipe a further 5-10% of your share value. Anyone watching RNG ?


----------



## kgee (28 August 2006)

I see theyre attending an iron ore conference with fortescue and Gingalbie on the 9th of sept ...I'm planning on attending so if anyone can think of some good questions to throw at them...please pass them on


----------



## johnmwu3 (28 August 2006)

Palmer is too smart, got too many stake in ARH, we just look how he and Hardley  make efforts to add value to ARH, we may just watch .
All the MD of ARH done looks like  for Palmer, maybe some fund manager don't like that way,  so the price down ,any opinion ?


----------



## barney (28 August 2006)

Hi Adobee, You're not racist are you? What have you got against Indians and Chinese? (just kidding)

The last ann re supposed Chinese involvement was a "nothing" announcement, so your point about the sp dropping is well taken, but if the Co. gives us a legitimate ann re a factual involvement I think a sp rally would be more likely than a fall. Just my opinion though.

PS Were you trying to relate the fall of RNG to ARH cause I cant find the similarities?

PPS Re  RNG NAB bank has been buying/selling which has affected its sp, but directors buying 200,000 shares in August has to be a good sign. Cheers.


----------



## Mr Right (28 August 2006)

Lets leave the gay thing behaind,

Citic just started to clean up the land and setting up the camp for the port construction. By the way ARH estimated 800 mill revenue per year (as far as i remember) this was at concentrate price of $42 US, the price right now is $70 US so they are making over a billion. 

ARH is planning to start in parallel with Citic.


----------



## barney (28 August 2006)

Hi Mr Right (I hope you are!) 
Where do you get your updates from?
I agree the long term ARH scenario looks positive, but I think there may be some short term "upping and downing" (particularly cause of the large sp drop over the past few days--there will be some hefty profit takers before a substantially higher level is reached........unless we get some really good news!!) I have varying parts of my anatomy crossed (certain parts just wont cross!!)


----------



## Mr Right (28 August 2006)

I think u worry too much let the restructure (10:1) get into place and you will see the more upward trend forming. I agree with you about the profit taking but remember that a lot of people bought it quite high as well.  I bought $200 000 at 0.135 today never predicted it to fall so low but if it goes lower i am prepared to jump in again. Lets see what happens


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (28 August 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Keep your pants on iliamanolev (anyone would think you were sleeping with Palmer), I wasn't saying it would, just pointing out that IF there was a drop, there's some support around 11.5c!
> 
> I have no plans to buy in at any price right now, but IF it did drop anywhere near that price it would certainly be a bargain - which substantiates what you say about it being undervalued even further.
> 
> No offence, but neither you nor anyone else knows what price it will get to over the next week or so. I certainly wouldn't have put it at below 15c, but fact is, it IS.




Youre on the money ALFGuy, 15c was a point of resistance as was 17c. ARH has slid through all these and the next POR is 11.5c.


----------



## MalteseBull (19 September 2006)

Over 2 Million in early trade..
Buyer depth looking very nice now..
something has to be in the pipeline


----------



## Sean K (19 September 2006)

Breaking $0.15 will be positive, breaking $0.22 will be more like a breakout. 2m vol not that much at this stage really. 20m vol would be a better indication of renewed interest.


----------



## MalteseBull (19 September 2006)

buyer depth looks very good
building on 14c now


----------



## MalteseBull (22 September 2006)

News Announced

*RESOURCE INCREASE TO 958 MILLION TONNES FOR BALMORAL SOUTH IRON ORE PROJECT*

Australasian Resources Limited (ASX Code ARH) is pleased to announce an upgrade of the resource estimate to 958 million tonnes (Mt) from part of the Southern Block of the Balmoral magnetite deposit in the western Pilbara region of Western Australia based on recent drilling results (refer Appendix A for location).
The updatedr esource estimate represents the results of geological interpretation based on geological logging of 28 drill holes, modelling of the banded Iron Formation (BIF), geophysical surveys (gamma and magnetic susceptibility), chemical assay and Davis Tube Recovery test results.


----------



## MalteseBull (28 September 2006)

someone just bought 1,000,000 on open...

bit suss


----------



## Mr Right (11 October 2006)

*ARH - Australasian Resources*

Any one knows what the trading hold is for!


----------



## Mr Right (11 October 2006)

Any one knows what the trading hold is for!


----------



## kgee (11 October 2006)

Don't know but I could sure do with some positive news!!!


----------



## Mr Right (11 October 2006)

One thing i know for sure is that ARH has already started to put tenders for the construction of the project and the environmental approval is under way. I wont be surprised if it is a deal with the Chinese (joint venture).


----------



## SevenFX (12 October 2006)

Mr Right said:
			
		

> One thing i know for sure is that ARH has already started to put tenders for the construction of the project and the environmental approval is under way. I wont be surprised if it is a deal with the Chinese (joint venture).




I think your right Mr Right...  
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061012/pdf/3yyl559kfkm5l.pdf


----------



## dutchie (12 October 2006)

G'day SevenFX

I think your right about thinking Mr Right is right.


Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## SevenFX (12 October 2006)

IMO...I'm supprised sellers havent pulled back on this news, hence the strong resistance at 13.5 upwards...???

The buyers have definetly come in, but with 2much supply, why would they pay more hey...????

Anyway I'm out with a small tidy profit... till no's change

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## Mr Right (12 October 2006)

I am holding to it alot of things are happening for arh right now. Citic is starting the construction of the port. Another good company to invest but do your resarch LRL apparently doubling their resources and only one fifth drilled so far huge gold deposit in China.


----------



## chicken (12 October 2006)

*Re: ARH - Australasian Resources*

Looks now intresting..bought today at 12.5cents...CHINESE are funding 70% of this project....should be more like 25cents then present price...a share with potential..NOW...great partner...with drive...


----------



## Mr Right (19 October 2006)

Australian companies are bidding for the project as well. Millions of dollars for grabs!


----------



## Absolutely (9 November 2006)

This thread has gone quiet.

Anyone concerned about the performance of this stock which still seems to be disappearing out the back door.

No new "real" announcements, despite all the emotion and the hype.

Do people here still have confidence that they will get their project off the ground ?


----------



## Mr Right (9 November 2006)

Absolutely said:
			
		

> This thread has gone quiet.
> 
> Anyone concerned about the performance of this stock which still seems to be disappearing out the back door.
> 
> ...





Well Citic has already cleared the ground and its preparing for construction. ARH has just started $1,000,000 test program and also they are trying to go straight in construction in hand with the bankable study. I am in all the way.


----------



## Mr Right (9 November 2006)

*Re: ARH  - Australasian Resources is back in business*

MOU approved! Check todays release!


----------



## MalteseBull (9 November 2006)

ARH is a long term thing all

don't expect short term profits from it .. but as soon as they have their general meeting and announcements start flowing in this should spark like it has today


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (10 November 2006)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> ARH is a long term thing all
> 
> don't expect short term profits from it .. but as soon as they have their general meeting and announcements start flowing in this should spark like it has today




Spark like it has today?, its a whole 100 percent below the SP I dumped it months ago at,   this ones a full donkey MB.

The whole setup with Palmer and ARH's ramped announcements is fully dodgy, I've always wondered what happened with their Shelock Bay Nickle venture, they dropped that like a hot potato after ramping it for ages.


----------



## Mr Right (10 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Spark like it has today?, its a whole 100 percent below the SP I dumped it months ago at,   this ones a full donkey MB.
> 
> The whole setup with Palmer and ARH's ramped announcements is fully dodgy, I've always wondered what happened with their Shelock Bay Nickle venture, they dropped that like a hot potato after ramping it for ages.




It is very simple mate if you are making a revenue of close to a billion a year out of something (ARH is looking into upgrading the plant to 14 MTpa) and you making barely 60 million revenue per year of the nickel project where you are going to put your resources into. I bought it at 0.08 cents and drop it at 22 cents cause of the dilution. I bought quite a large amount at 0.10 again this is a big project that is almost guaranteed to go ahead cause of Citic. I dont know if you do know but Citic applied to mine doubled of what they are allowed but it was refused by the gevernment and that is why they are getting ARH to get what they want. Remember Citic is owned 80% by the Chinese government.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (10 November 2006)

I have read pretty much all of ARH and Sherlock Bay's announcements of the past year.

I am only interested in trading ARH (or their old calling card SHN). ATM they have no proven support T/A wise and their are a lot of mug punters stuck in from months back (on high volumes). They are hence not tradeable ATM, in my opinion.

Fundamentaly I am not interested in any Manganite producers who's venture is 4 years off producing, requires a pellet plant and total mining infrastructure. In four years time it may not be viable to mine manganite (its as abundant as the Sahara and the poor mans ore), ore prices may be down, China's economy may overheat. 4 years is to far ahead for me and I'm not Nostradamus.

 ARH have never come good on any of their projects & the Palmer connection is quite a weird anomoly in a listed Company. He will own 80 odd percent of ARH, pretty much a Monopoly really. 

Anyway I hope they come good for you and make you a bucketload.


----------



## Mr Right (10 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> I have read pretty much all of ARH and Sherlock Bay's announcements of the past year.
> 
> I am only interested in trading ARH (or their old calling card SHN). ATM they have no proven support T/A wise and their are a lot of mug punters stuck in from months back (on high volumes). They are hence not tradeable ATM, in my opinion.
> 
> ...




Thanks i am certain i will. By the way the only way to get iron in the world is magnetite, hematite deposits are almost in the past. I think the chinese government has made their calc to invest 3.1 billion US into this project (Citic).


----------



## MalteseBull (29 November 2006)

ok i am convinced this share is a dud

is it worth waiting for the December meeting or what?


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (29 November 2006)

Nope.  You should have made your money and left this one MB, months back


----------



## MalteseBull (29 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Nope.   You should have made your money and left this one MB, months back



no joke but this Iron ore thing they got going is going to be bigger than fortescue if it goes to plan,

close to the ocean and strategically good

only thing is that palmer has 70%


----------



## kgee (29 November 2006)

Yeah there's so much negative sentiment towards this stock and with valid reasons.
..but when you see all these other iron ore companies with less than a quarter the reserves....I don't know if i was the chinese and were looking 50 years down the track surely ARH shows some promise
My thoughts are they will scratch the process plant and deliver the ore unrefined- they get online quicker with less start up cost

Good luck in the stock tipping comp Maltese I was thinking ARH myself 
Oh yeah thanks freeballin hindsight is a wonderful thing


----------



## kenworth69 (1 December 2006)

It is very difficult to objectively discuss the merits of this stock on hotcopper at the moment.  

I am having extreme difficulty believing that a company with a couple of million in the bank are going to pull off a $3 billion dollar deal. MCC might come up with $2.1 billion in a loan package but where will the $900 million equity come from?

I can only think of further share issues , resulting in massive further dilution if they were to retain 100% ownership of this project. 

Rather , i think Palmer is trying to accelerate the development of this block for ultimate sale to the Chinese. He then gets a nice chunk for his ARH shares, further chunks for each billion tonnes aka the CITIC deal and the royalties.

Palmer appears to be a deal making landlord not a miner.

You will note that in both deals i think he has put a limit on how many tonnes each company can mine per year.

It may therefore be attractive to CITIC and its proposed partner to gain access to ARH'S ORE.


----------



## Mr Right (4 December 2006)

kenworth69 said:
			
		

> It is very difficult to objectively discuss the merits of this stock on hotcopper at the moment.
> 
> I am having extreme difficulty believing that a company with a couple of million in the bank are going to pull off a $3 billion dollar deal. MCC might come up with $2.1 billion in a loan package but where will the $900 million equity come from?
> 
> ...





You are wrong i dont hold ARH at this stage but for those who do! ARH is bringing the cost of the project down by aprox 900 mill by deciding to go ahead with concentrate only not with HBI plant.


----------



## kgee (4 December 2006)

Mr Right I've heard that rumour as well and it does make a lot of sense without ruling out a plant coming online down the track
As for PP Looking at selling ARH doesn't make sense to me...I'm sure he got into this too become a producer ....what better way to add value to your land holdings?


----------



## Mr Right (4 December 2006)

kgee said:
			
		

> Mr Right I've heard that rumour as well and it does make a lot of sense without ruling out a plant coming online down the track
> As for PP Looking at selling ARH doesn't make sense to me...I'm sure he got into this too become a producer ....what better way to add value to your land holdings?




some people dont get that in the future there is no more hematite its only magnatite and it is very costly to make iron from megnatite so dont expect to see the iron ore price drop. Hematite is oxidised megnatite and to get a complete oxidation of megnatite takes millions of years!!! excuse my spelling i am really busy at work cant check my spelling


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (4 December 2006)

Mr Right said:
			
		

> some people dont get that in the future there is no more hematite its only magnatite and it is very costly to make iron from megnatite so dont expect to see the iron ore price drop. Hematite is oxidised megnatite and to get a complete oxidation of megnatite takes millions of years!!! excuse my spelling i am really busy at work cant check my spelling





Mr Right,

Sure their isn't much Hematite around in Oz, especially for the small players like ARH . SDL has a decent deposit in SA though. Every man and his dog is flogging small up and coming wannabe manganite miners ATM, how much can the market absorb, at what effect on current ore prices, how many small players are actually going to come on line! etc etc. Many are tenious about the commodities boom (especially for managanite producers).


Back to ARH and the Palmer connection, Minerology. IM etc. After ARH has given away approximately 80 percent of themselves to Palmer, they have 75 million odd shares left after the 10:1 consolidation. If you then factor in the oppies to be exercised in less than 10 months time (forget about the other ones!) shares up for the public punter are further diluted.

I find the options to be issued next year, 15 million odd and considering ARH will only have 75 million on issue at the time absurd. At current SP prices of ARH these oppies are not only 125 percent discount but reduce ARH's holdings by the average punter to a close the 12 percent stake in ARH. An absolute mug deal considering ARH's assets, Palmers landlord holding on Balmoral, royalty catches/rights to mining and monopoly of ARH voting power.

IMHO you would have to be a wally to hold ARH on a fundamental basis and long term, as for trading them well they have no support levels even at their savaged SP of today.With a quarter of their 'post share consolidation' to be diluted by oppies next August at a hundred percent discount to today's levels, , wheres the upside for ARH fundamental holders.


----------



## kenworth69 (5 December 2006)

Mr Right,


I hope your right but they have yet to make a formal announcement stating that they wont be proceeding with the HBI or pellet plant.

Where did you get that info from?


----------



## Mr Right (5 December 2006)

kenworth69 said:
			
		

> Mr Right,
> 
> 
> I hope your right but they have yet to make a formal announcement stating that they wont be proceeding with the HBI or pellet plant.
> ...




I bought some shares yesterday. ARH are looking for people to start the bankable feasibility study from January. This is a long term share. The deal with the Chinese is in ARH favor not like with Palmer.


----------



## kenworth69 (5 December 2006)

I note that CITIC have acquired a 5% stake in FMG. I wonder how long it will take before they acquire a reasonable holding in ARH? It would seem to be a logical move as they will be sharing infrastructure etc.


----------



## kenworth69 (5 December 2006)

I think ARH's technical team are either back or due back from China shortly. Hopdefully there will be an announcement shortly confirming that they wont be proceeding with the construction of the plants, as stated above by yourself.

I think this company overall is a little more advanced than some of the other magnetite hopefuls.

MCC are 100% owned by the CG and i think CITIC are around 39% owned by the CG.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (10 December 2006)

Hi folks,

ARH ..... looking for some positive news, this week ... 

..... and the ARH chart, says it all:

ARH alert ..... astrostuff ..... updated chart ...  

happy days

 yogi



=====


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (10 December 2006)

Nice chart Yogi! A nice way to explaining ARH falling through all proven supports over the past 6 months  .


----------



## Ko Ko (10 December 2006)

How does this chart explain anything? I am kinda spooked. Since the massive share price drop im speculating on this stock. Anyone buying in soon?

Please shed some light.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (10 December 2006)

Ko Ko said:
			
		

> How does this chart explain anything? I am kinda spooked. Since the massive share price drop im speculating on this stock. Anyone buying in soon?
> 
> Please shed some light.




ARH has fallen through several key supports over recent month's and is no longer in an uptrend. IMHO entering this stock now is nothing short of speculation and you are entering a share that is in a clear downtrend.

However Yogi's chart draws a pretty picture and pattern that is akin to speculation. Enough speculative punters entering ARH may indeed bring fruits to Yogi's pattern and ARH may uptrend again, if the punters don't materialize his pretty lines are history . 

IMO and if I was you I'd leave ARH behind until it resumes a clear uptrend


----------



## Ko Ko (10 December 2006)

Thanks champ. I was just keen in entering a small miner for the summer holidays to gain some excitement. Was thinking EXT for the time being..


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (10 December 2006)

Try JML they have more potential than ARH or EXT and its real potential, not bubble material  

Best of luck.


----------



## tech/a (10 December 2006)

> IMO and if I was you I'd leave ARH behind until it resumes a clear uptrend




I'll second that.

Scorpio's will also have luck in love this December.


----------



## MalteseBull (12 December 2006)

Looks like its finally going to make a run from here on with volume and interest back...

keep an eye on it


edit: strong volume on open 
ARH	0.100	0.105	0.105	+0.005	0.105	0.105	0.105	3,047,919


----------



## Mr Right (12 December 2006)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> Looks like its finally going to make a run from here on with volume and interest back...
> 
> keep an eye on it
> 
> ...




It will get smashed after this negative release


----------



## kgee (12 December 2006)

I thought this might have a run up to the AGM...a speeding ticket as well...there's been a lot of people sitting on the sidelines I hope this aint a case of pump and dump.
trying to get the day off on friday to goto the meeting ...I'm hoping a lot of tough questions will be asked...and it will be nice to see PP under the spotlight


----------



## Mr Right (12 December 2006)

kgee said:
			
		

> I thought this might have a run up to the AGM...a speeding ticket as well...there's been a lot of people sitting on the sidelines I hope this aint a case of pump and dump.
> trying to get the day off on friday to goto the meeting ...I'm hoping a lot of tough questions will be asked...and it will be nice to see PP under the spotlight




This is what happened last time so i am pretty sure it wont be much different. Pump and dump as you said


----------



## MalteseBull (13 December 2006)

ARH,

this morning 25 sellers, 3,000,000 volume selling at 11 cents

now over 2 mill buying at 11..

ARH	0.110	0.115	0.110	+0.005	0.110	0.110	0.110	3,624,727


----------



## Mr Right (13 December 2006)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> ARH,
> 
> this morning 25 sellers, 3,000,000 volume selling at 11 cents
> 
> ...




Very strong finish by ARH I wonder what it could be to bring so much interest in a share that was so forgotten.


----------



## MalteseBull (14 December 2006)

ARH	0.110	0.115	0.115	0.000	0.120	0.120	0.115	1,976,864

strong open


----------



## MalteseBull (15 December 2006)

trading halt

hopefully some decent news coming from the AGM

i have been waiting most of this year for something to spark


----------



## Mr Right (15 December 2006)

If anyone can let me know how the meeting went? Cheers


----------



## yogi-in-oz (17 December 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> ARH has fallen through several key supports over recent month's and is no longer in an uptrend. IMHO entering this stock now is nothing short of speculation and you are entering a share that is in a clear downtrend.
> 
> However Yogi's chart draws a pretty picture and pattern that is akin to speculation. Enough speculative punters entering ARH may indeed bring fruits to Yogi's pattern and ARH may uptrend again, if the punters don't materialize his pretty lines are history.
> 
> IMO and if I was you I'd leave ARH behind until it resumes a clear uptrend





 

Hi folks,

So, much for the skeptix on this thread ..... !~!

ARH ... tipped in another weekly competition, ARH 
performed well to finish 30% up for the week, 
bringing home, yet another winner for us ..... 

Game 2: -=RESULTS=- Total Players this week: 26
======================

Based on Friday 15/12/2006 Close:

Rank | Player | Closing Price | % Gain/Loss for the week | Stock Selected

1. yogi-in-oz $0.115 --> 30.68% ARH
2. taz $0.095 --> 28.38% MLS
3. mdry $0.270 --> 22.73% JGL
4. emstar21 $0.700 --> 9.38% QHL
5. ann $0.230 --> 4.55% BDL
6. snapper $0.760 --> 1.33% CBH
7. jadfking $0.097 --> 1.04% SBS
8. petroz $7.850 --> 0.77% BLD
9. austinpowers $1.130 --> 0.00% OMC
10. dad69 $0.105 --> 0.00% QAD
11. franks&beans $0.410 --> 0.00% SHG
12. namrog $1.600 --> -0.62% RSG
13. ectoplasm $0.870 --> -1.14% MAH
14. perky $3.080 --> -1.28% LHG
15. mazda6 $0.280 --> -3.45% BMX
16. kmthor $0.270 --> -5.26% ESG
17. busker $0.260 --> -5.45% BKP
18. wanklr $0.215 --> -6.52% DES
19. nifty49 $4.880 --> -7.40% CDU
20. utthi $0.245 --> -7.55% TEX
21. george_sdc $0.37 --> -7.59% DYL
22. woomera $0.28 --> -8.20% GOG
23. tren $0.078 --> -11.36% WMT
24. novski $0.250 --> -13.79% INL
25. nizar $0.170 --> -15.00% EVE
26. ssr $0.680 --> -15.53% GDN

Players in the green: 8
Players even: 3
Players in the red: 12
======================

With a 30% gain on ARH, yogi-in-oz is this weeks winner. Taz and MDRY,
close behind in 2nd and 3rd, respectively.

Cheers,
Scott

ARH ... astrostuff ... another winner .....  

=====

have a great weekend

     yogi


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (17 December 2006)

Not a Skeptic Yogi, but punting on ARH last week was nothing more than a gamble, both fundy and T/A wise!.

Cheers


----------



## tooly (19 December 2006)

i dont understand why the skeptics of arh want to keep talking about them....move on.


----------



## jimmy123 (19 December 2006)

Yeah totally agree tooly.

I also would like to know what Freeballinginawetsuit and others issue is?

There is definitely a hidden agenda

eg got burnt in the past, shorting or something else.

It's fine to have a neg opinion but why go on and on about it every week.


Anyway end result is great news, and ARH will have a magnificent 2007.

so Freeballinginawetsuit bad luck that your not on it. I was very happy to buy it next week, and congrats to everyone else who bought in.

I personally don't think there was much risk at all.

This set-up was much different to their past failures. 

Also may have access to BHP and RIO railway line if FMG wins the case.


----------



## kgee (21 December 2006)

I thought todays announcements were interesting

"Negotiations with potential strategic funding partners for the Balmoral South Project, whilst ongoing, are simplified by the completion of the acquisition and Australasian is hopeful of concluding a suitable funding arrangement early in 2007. Australasian will apply for its shares to be reinstated to trading on the ASX as soon as such funding has been finalised."

They sound fairly optimistic that funding will come come thru

and yogi I thought it was an educated gamble buying in before the AGM I'm of the opinion that there are a lot of people waiting on the sidelines with this stock and I spose once (if ?) they reopen there's going to be a lot more interest   
Not only that but on a fundamental level buying in at 9 cents values the Balmoral deposit at 170 million which is quite cheap considering Citic paid 250 million for the northern deposit
From a previous post I used these figures to get these values

Going thru their last report they had insitu values from
170- 594 million so...
$170 mil divide by 3.3 B. shares = .05 $/share
$273 mil divide by 3.3 B. shares = .08
$594 mil divide by 3.3 B. shares = .17

so add the initial value of ARH (0.04) and you get
.09
.12
.21

273 million was the reasonable value

 if anyone see's mistakes in these calculations please tell me as I'm still really a novice at this ( but with high hopes !!!)


----------



## kenworth69 (21 December 2006)

Kgee,

I dont think we can come up with a realistic valuation for the shares until we have some real indication as to the likely earnings. The Stanton report really struggled to come up with their valuation due to the lack of earnings and the less tangible nature of the total asset base.

I think the shares were originally due to resume trading on January 8 for memory. It would appear that they are now not going to resume trading until the funding is sorted. Personally i think this could be good given the relatively tightly held share base. Reinstatement on the day they announce the funding package will hopefully give the sp a nice little kick along. 

I just hope they give building the DR and pellet plants the flick initially.


----------



## kgee (22 December 2006)

Yeah cheers kenworth ...I've been struggling with this and its not easy when the valuations that you get range so much ie 170-590 million in situ.
Have been hearing rumours that the ore will initially be shipped unrefined although nothing was mentioned at the AGM.


----------



## kenworth69 (22 December 2006)

Kgee,

I hope that is the case as less capital will be required and hence less ultimate dilution of our holdings. They must also be getting very close to receiving the results of the final three drill holes which will hopefully increase the resource from 958 million tonnes TO over the magical 1 billion tonne mark.

It will also be interesting to see CITIC's drill results on the central block, particularly given that around 129 holes for memory have previously been drilled there and i think Terryl said they had four rigs drilling their at the moment.

As much as these shares have driven me crazy over the past few months the company is pretty much adhering to its timetable.

Be interesting to see how long it takes for the Chinese to take a reasonable holding in the company.


----------



## kenworth69 (23 December 2006)

Whilst some pundits were forecasting a decrease in the iron ore price in 2007, the Chinese have agreed to a 9.5% increase. Apparently it is the earliest price settlement in 10 years.

The initiative was led by the Chinese rather than the Japanese who traditionally have led the price negotiations. Obviously a further indication of China's increasing power in this commodity market.

I think 2007 may be the year the Balmoral deposit finally gets recognized. 

HAOPEFULLY SOME OF THE KNOCKERS ARE GOING TO BE SAT FIRMLY ON THEIR BACKSIDES.

Jimmy, one of the best things about this deposit is that it does not require a railway.


----------



## terror (26 December 2006)

Yogi how about putting up your Gann chart again


----------



## yogi-in-oz (8 January 2007)

Hi folks,

ARH ... has been positive recently, but will be watching 
for lows here over the next couple of days, with a couple 
of negative time cycles about to come into play ..... would 
not be surprising to see this one test the gap around 
10 cents for support.

Looking ahead:

  08-10012007 ... 2 cycles here and negative
        spotlight on ARH may reinforce negative news. 

  19-22012007 ... positive cycle ... finance-related???

  26-29012007 ... significant and positive news expected.


2001-2102007 ... underlying positive tone may see flat
         trading, as negative cycles fall into place.

     09022007 ... positive spotlight on ARH

     12022007 ... negative cycle = flat trading here???

     13022007 ... difficult aspect ..... finances???

March-April 2007 is looking good for ARH, with a couple
of underlying positive cycles in play, from 05032007,
through to 27042007:

  09-12032007 ... 2 negative cycles, so will looking 
       for lows, around this time.

       15032007 ... start of a LONG PERIOD, under a
       positive cycle and a BIG rally??? ..... 

  23-26032007 ... 2 very positive cycles here, should
result in continued rally ... looks BIG-time positive !~!

  03-04042007 ... 2 minor cycles here

     10042007 ... negative spotlight here, may produce
     volatile trading, over the next 2 weeks?

     23042007 ... significant negative news = flat trading?

     30042007 ... significant and positive ... finances???

happy trading all

  yogi


----------



## MalteseBull (8 January 2007)

i am still holding from mid last year,

are they trading today and is it still under ARH?


----------



## pkj24 (8 January 2007)

MalteseBull - please see attached for the latest announcement for ARH.

The company will continue to trade under ARH, but has not recommenced trading as yet.

I am also holding from mid last year and will continue to watch with interest...  

:newbie:


----------



## rockingham178 (8 January 2007)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> ARH ... has been positive recently, but will be watching
> for lows here over the next couple of days, with a couple
> ...




Yogi I agree and I would add I am concerned that ARH can't/won't recommence trading and has indicated a further delay.  ARH is potentially a good news story but is going to test support again. If it breaks .10 and goes down it will stay for some time at lows, if not I expect the exact reverse would occur and we will fianlly see ARH sp rise.


----------



## pkj24 (10 January 2007)

I'm hoping it doesn't drop below .10 when it relists, as shares have been consolidated on a 10:1 basis!

Going on the closing price before the trading halt (11.5 cents), it should relists somewhere in the vicinity of $1.15  per share.

:newbie:


----------



## kenworth69 (18 January 2007)

It will be interesting to see if anything comes of the talks between CITIC and CFE. Apparently an 80 km slurry pipe would transport the ore.


----------



## kenworth69 (26 January 2007)

Without access to port and other common infrastructure it would be impossible for financiers to loan the required monies to construct the mine and processing plants. It would be a stranded deposit.

The fact that CITIC has actually pressed the button on the development of these facilities is extremely important to ARH AND ITS ABILITY TO RAISE THE REQUIRED LOAN/EQUITY MIX.

The fact that MCC is the selected constructor of these facilities only strengthens the validity of the MOU MCC has executed with ARH.

This announcement removes one of the major hurdles to ARH obtaining the required finance IMHO.


----------



## kenworth69 (26 January 2007)

Surely the results of the final three drill holes must be imminent. This should take the resource over the magic 1 billion tonne mark.


----------



## kgee (26 January 2007)

Yep Citic and MCC's work on the central block is excellant news expected 1st deliveries in 09 ...I didn't realize they had even completed the bank feasibility study! I'm sure this will pave the way forward for ARH
Now to get the financing sorted and I've my fingers crossed they've arranged full project funding and not just the cash for the aquisition and feasibility study
There's still a lot of negative sentiment towards ARH and some funding could surely change that around
please don't see this as a ramp I will crunch some numbers when we have news of a deal


----------



## kenworth69 (26 January 2007)

Kgee,

I can remember some of the fair, unbiased posters on HotCopper were saying 3-4 months ago that this stock would frustrate holders no end for the next six months. They were exactly right.


----------



## kgee (28 January 2007)

I'm still not sure of the whole thing...GBG has a market cap of 300 million with 1.3 billion tonnes (hematite and magnetite) ARH market cap 350 million (approx) with 1 billion tonnes magnetite....it seems every time I get optimistic about this stock somthing brings me back to earth again


----------



## MalteseBull (29 January 2007)

Announcement released today - Market Update

Looks very good long term, Don't know when it will be back on the market again,

DYOR


----------



## kenworth69 (29 January 2007)

I hope they enter in to a fair and reasonable funding arrangement regarding the construction of the mine (subject to satisfactory BFS) BEFORE THEY ARE RE-LISTED.

If not i think the sp will head south.


----------



## kgee (29 January 2007)

IMO the wording of the ann. suggested that the funding agreement they were now looking at was not for full funding but short term for bank feasibility study and aquisition costs...in which case I can't see it doing a lot for th sp.
I liked the article where Hedley explained the delays with " if you had a 1.5 mill house and had an offer for 1 mill its only smart to hold out for 1.5"
I wonder if he used that same business accumen when he sold SBN to Palmer???
Ok enough of the cheap shots


----------



## kenworth69 (29 January 2007)

Kgee,

If you re-read the report i think you will find that they are seeking both. Obviously any long term funding would be subject to satisfactory bfs.

I still think the future of this company is more aligned to CITIC than most people think.

Both companies are limited by respective agreements with Palmer as to how many tonnes they can extract from their assigned ground each year. I would have thought CITIC would find ARH's quota of ore very attractive.


By christ they (directors) know how to recycle old news.


----------



## kenworth69 (29 January 2007)

I still cannot reconcile why CITIC and ARH would contemplate building similar sets of plants so close together. Lets face it PP has just had to borrow them $5 million to pay the office rent and wages.

It would be far better to sell the ore to CITIC or ship it out raw.Alternatively it could be in our best interest for CITIC to take over ARH.


----------



## pkj24 (19 February 2007)

New announcement today includes a resource upgrade to 1.11 billion tonnes (great news), but unfortunately still no clue as to when it will recommence trading (been over 2 months now). I'm not sure whether to laugh or cry...


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (13 March 2007)

pkj24 said:
			
		

> New announcement today includes a resource upgrade to 1.11 billion tonnes (great news), but unfortunately still no clue as to when it will recommence trading (been over 2 months now). I'm not sure whether to laugh or cry...




Heading towards 3 months now  .......... criminal!


----------



## pkj24 (21 March 2007)

Finally some movement! Announcement is up and all looks good for ARH (see attached). Looks like a landmark deal with the huge potential, with an election to finance 100% of the project (estimated at $2.1 billion) and guarantee the purchase of 100% of the iron ore produced! 

Also states it will be back on the market in the coming weeks. Let's hope the market reacts well upon re-instatement!


----------



## kenworth69 (21 March 2007)

Christ, what a relief. The last six months has been a nightmare.  


But it is starting to look good now.   


Thank phuuuuuuuooooookkkk!!


----------



## Rimtalay (22 March 2007)

China's steel maker to start constructing new plant next week 
Last Updated(Beijing Time):2007-03-10 11:50 

Beijing Capital Iron and Steel Group Co - known as Shougang - will start work next Monday on the construction of a new plant in northern Hebei Province, the group has confirmed. 
"It is time for us to begin building the infrastructure such as production lines and plants," Shougang's board chairman Zhu Jimin said at the ongoing National People's Congress. 

The new company, designed to produce 9.75 million tons of steel every year, will be put into operation by the end of next year, hesaid. 

He also said all of the new company's assets would be injected into its listed unit by 2010. 

Widely accused of playing a major role in polluting Beijing's air, the group started to relocate the steel plant in 2005 to Caofeidian, an island between Tanggu New Port and Qinhuangdao Port, 225 km southeast of Beijing and 85 km south of Tangshan in Hebei. 

According to a plan approved in 2005 by the State Council, China's Cabinet, the steel company is expected to move all its Beijing-based production facilities to Caofeidian by 2010. 

Only the headquarters, research and development sections, sales departments and logistical center will remain in the capital. 

Shougang is expected to cease production during the Olympic Games period. It has also promised its new facility will use new technologies to reduce environmental damage.


----------



## Rimtalay (25 March 2007)

China's Shougang to fund studies on Australia's South Balmoral iron ore projec 
Wed, Mar 21 2007, 05:48 GMT
http://www.afxnews.com 

SYDNEY (XFN-ASIA) - Australasian Resources Ltd said Chinese steelmaker Shougang Corp has agreed to contribute 56 mln aud for feasability studies into the development of its Balmoral South iron ore project in Western Australia's Pilbara region.

It said units of Shougang, including 18 pct owned Hong Kong listed APAC Resources Ltd, will take up placement shares offered by Australasian Resources, raising the 56 mln aud needed to carry out the studies. The placement shares will be priced at 1.00 aud each, and will have options attached, giving Australasian Resources the potential to raise a further 42 mln aud. 

Following an initial placement, the Shougang entities will hold 12.8 pct of Australasian Resources.

If Shougang decides to take part in the project at the conclusion of the studies it has agreed to fully finance the development costs, estimated at 2.1 bln usd, and will also guarantee the purchase of 100 pct of the iron ore produced, Australasian Resources said.

Australasian Resources holds the rights to mine one bln metric tons of magnetite iron ore at South Balmoral which is part of the Susan Palmer deposit in the Pilbara region.


----------



## pkj24 (26 March 2007)

Anyone have any ideas where this will head when in relists? One would assume north given the size of the agreement recently signeed, but to what extent remains to be seen.

Has been compared to FMG. If it could get to 1/4 of the FMG shareprice there would be many happy holders!


----------



## Rimtalay (27 March 2007)

ARH. If shareholders hold tight then ARH will rocket, most large shareholders will not sell, it will only be the small shareholders looking for quick profits.
If shareholders hold tight when it opens, it will be at $2 quickly. 
There will be a lot of interest when it reopens, so only a fool would sell.


----------



## pkj24 (13 April 2007)

Back on the market on Monday 16 April... Let's hope it has been worth the wait. Given the deal that has gone through over the past month and the increase in the price of nickel since since it stopped trading in mid December 2006 it should be an interesting ride over the next few months  

(I hold)


----------



## Rimtalay (16 April 2007)

ARH relists today, this story from the Australia for the full story see LINK

Australasian's relisting a test for iron  
Kevin Andrusiak 
April 16, 2007 

AFTER more than five months off the ASX boards, Clive Palmer's Australasian Resources will be a good litmus test of the market's appetite for iron ore stocks when it rejoins the share market today.
It comes back a markedly different company to what it was in December when it had a market capitalisation of $506 million. 
Since then, it has signed agreements with China's fourth-biggest steel maker, Shougang, to finance the $US2.1 billion ($2.5 billion) Balmoral project through an interest-free loan and added 201 million tonnes into the probable ore reserve category. 

Australasian is majority owned by Mr Palmer, who picked up much of the Balmoral ground in the iron ore-rich Pilbara region of Western Australia in the 1980s. 

The company is one of a new breed of iron ore miners developing magnetite projects purely to feed Chinese demand. Others include Andrew Forrest's Fortescue Metals and Tony Sage's Cape Lambert. 

Mr Palmer is estimated to hold between 60 billion and 100 billion tonnes of magnetite ore in his tenements, much of which could end up being vended into Australasian. 

Last year, he sold off one block of land containing 1 billion tonnes to Citic in a deal worth $5 billion and vended key tenements, which form the basis of the Balmoral Project, into Australasian for a controlling stake in the company. 

The project has State Agreement approval and its coastal proximity means it won't need to rely too much on infrastructure, which can lengthen the time to get a mine to the export stage.


----------



## Kimosabi (16 April 2007)

Would I be correct in assuming that all those who owned these shares before the suspension from trading have just made a killing?


----------



## ubid (16 April 2007)

Yeah between 70-100% in four months.


----------



## stock_man (16 April 2007)

Unlukily for me I sold out in November 06 at $0.10. Things were not looking good at that time, and I was very relieved to be out when they went into suspension. I was under the thought they would re-enter at half that amount. But $2.00? Bugger....

I just checked the chart in Comsec, and apparently my shares were worth $1.00 in November 06? What is going on here?


----------



## Kimosabi (16 April 2007)

stock_man said:


> Unlukily for me I sold out in November 06 at $0.10. Things were not looking good at that time, and I was very relieved to be out when they went into suspension. I was under the thought they would re-enter at half that amount. But $2.00? Bugger....
> 
> I just checked the chart in Comsec, and apparently my shares were worth $1.00 in November 06? What is going on here?




There was a 10:1 share consolidation during the suspension.

I really like the web site, particularily the video on the home page ==> http://www.sbnc.com.au/index.html

Very nicely done...


----------



## Kimosabi (18 April 2007)

ARH has released a Independant Report (that they commisioned) on the Balmoral South Iron Ore Project by independent consultant Mr James F King.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070418/pdf/311zrmwfxmvcbm.pdf


----------



## kenworth69 (20 April 2007)

The revised King report indicates ARH' S NET SHARE OF EARNINGS in year one at $100 million aussie. With 490 million shares on issue and using his p/e of 12 this equates to a share price of $2.449. On a more realistic p/e of say 10 this equates to a share price of $2.04.

And that is in at least three years time.


This does not look that flash at all.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (20 April 2007)

8c is a strong rise for annoncement that says nothing other than "we will look for staff who can start this nickel project" - looks like a long lead in time to me. Too slow, the boom will be over by the time they produce their first $.


----------



## surfingman (20 April 2007)

doogie_goes_off said:


> Too slow, the boom will be over by the time they produce their first $.




Are you 100% positive of that?


----------



## ubid (22 April 2007)

Kenworth69,

You sound like a frustrated arh shareholder, do you think its time to sell after king report?

Ubid


----------



## Kimosabi (23 April 2007)

doogie_goes_off said:


> 8c is a strong rise for annoncement that says nothing other than "we will look for staff who can start this nickel project" - looks like a long lead in time to me. Too slow, the boom will be over by the time they produce their first $.




Maybe you'll feel better once you see todays announcement

ARH to commence Uranium Exploration

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070423/pdf/3121yp85gz9wft.pdf


----------



## kenworth69 (23 April 2007)

ubid said:


> Kenworth69,
> 
> You sound like a frustrated arh shareholder, do you think its time to sell after king report?
> 
> Ubid




ARH were in suspension for just over five months and the opportunity cost was very high. I paid an average of 15 cents for these shares and they are now 16.6 cents (in the old money) and thats after the iron ore deal has been announced as well as the just released nickel and uranium announcemements.

Conversely i bought AGY on or around April 4 2007 at 46 cents and sold at $1.20 on April 19. In only 15 days i picked up a nominal return of around 160%. My nominal return on ARH FOR NINE MONTHS IS ONLY AROUND 16%.

They are just not providing the level of capital appreciation i expected them too  .


----------



## Spaghetti (21 May 2007)

Any comments on this from mining news (unlocked paragraph only)

18th May, 2007

"WITH Australasian Resources receiving the thumbs up from the Foreign Investment Review Board to go ahead with its second $28 million placement, analysts at Foster Stockbroking believe shares in the company will double over the next 12 months."


----------



## Kimosabi (29 May 2007)

ARH has just announced that they have had their Mt Salt Uranium Lease Granted.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070529/pdf/312p51zv67kbkk.pdf


----------



## Spaghetti (5 June 2007)

ARH up 9% so far today. Presentation released, too much to copy 48 pages. eesm to have been well received.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (5 June 2007)

Here is some News from the australian yesterday for you all if you didnt already know, seems china keen as mustard



> *Chinese steel kingpin listens in ore*
> 
> * Kevin Andrusiak
> * June 04, 2007
> ...






> "Demand for iron ore (magnetite) will remain, considering the economic situation in China," Mr Cao said through an interpreter.
> 
> "The iron ore concentrate needs a grade of 60 per cent iron. In China some of the ore mined is around 15 to 16 per cent."
> 
> ...


----------



## INORE (22 August 2007)

ARH had a couple of nice announcements today and monday with little SP increase....do people think that at 1.23 they are priced accordingly?


----------



## powerkoala (22 August 2007)

INORE said:


> ARH had a couple of nice announcements today and monday with little SP increase....do people think that at 1.23 they are priced accordingly?




announcement had been good before market correction.
resource upgrade and today just confirmation of china staff arrival.
i still hold though.


----------



## kgee (22 August 2007)

they even got a mention in this months AFR smart investor the article was quite favorable except for quote "the devil can be in the detail" referring to ARH's deal with shougan...but if I remeber correctly Palmer once described himself as a professional litigator so........if it all turns out shonky maybe he can find reason to sue ?
ps i don't hold


----------



## powerkoala (24 August 2007)

news out.
great news as bank of china is willing to provide funds for balmoral iron ore project. 
now we don't have to afraid with funding


----------



## tigerboi (18 September 2007)

has any one heard the interview andy caruso gave to the wall st reporter on the 20/8/07?it is some info right from the horses mouth,got the rights to 1bil tonnes of ore, at $1.35 they could be the new FMG what i like about them is they are the closest ore play to the port what a huge advantage when it comes to transport & costs.caruso currently on a road trip to asia,usa,iam surprised not much said of them lately,i dont hold as yet.


----------



## Rimtalay (31 October 2007)

*Australasian Resources looks east *


Wednesday, 31 October 2007

*ALLIANCES with Chinese steelmakers have given the Australian play a firm foundation.$2 billion Balmoral South Iron Ore Project. By Mark Mentiplay - RESOURCESTOCKS**



Drilling at Australasian Resources Blamoral Southern Block magnetite deposit in the Pilbara 

Chinese interests are underwriting the development of a huge new iron ore sub-province in Western Australia's Pilbara to ensure supply for the Asian nation's insatiable steel-making machine. The key players are its fourth-largest steelmaker, Shougang Corp, and Chinese Government-controlled CITIC Pacific. Their target is the massive Balmoral iron ore project near the infrastructure-rich northwest coast. 

Australasian Resources expects first high-grade concentrate from its world class $2.5 billion Balmoral South iron ore project in 2010, to be followed the next year by pellet production and hot briquetted iron (HBI) soon after.

It is an ambitious plan – based on the right to mine 1 billion tonnes of magnetite grading 31.3% iron from current indicated resources of 744 million tonnes at 31.4%, including probable reserves of 547Mt at 32.7% – that has come together in a very short time. 

The immediate focus is the successful completion of a bankable feasibility study (BFS) by March next year. That will trigger Shougang's decision by June 2008 to extend an interest-free facility to cover the entire project cost, and off-take agreements for its entire production over the following 25 years, with a guaranteed minimum off-take of 12Mtpa.

It was only about nine months ago that Australasian, formerly Sherlock Bay Nickel, acquired Balmoral South's parent company, International Minerals, from Clive Palmer's Mineralogy. That resulted in Mineralogy taking a majority stake in the company.

Consummation of the project funding deal will give Shougang a 50% stake in International Minerals, and Australasian the balance, with the loan repayment structured from cash flow over 15 years.

Balmoral South and its Susan Palmer magnetite deposit are about 80 kilometres southwest of the iron ore town of Karratha.

The project is aiming to supply three products from an initial 11.5Mtpa – 5Mt of near-70% concentrate, 5Mt of pellets and 1.5Mt HBI – worth over $1 billion a year at full production at current prices.

But as the knife salesman says: "There's more" – much more.

Mineralogy holds a massive, independently assessed potential iron ore resource of between 60Bt and 100Bt of magnetite-banded iron formation that stretches over 20km north of the Balmoral South project to the coast. 

Mineralogy has held the greater Balmoral deposits, thought to be among the world's largest undeveloped magnetite resources, since 1986 and in that time spent over $50 million on them.

The quality of the assets within the greater Balmoral project is underscored by the 2006 development agreement between Mineralogy and CITIC Pacific, a Hong Kong-listed company with the Chinese Government as a major shareholder. 

CITIC Pacific paid Mineralogy $260 million for the right to mine an initial 1Bt, with an option of up to 6Bt, from the central George Palmer deposit, which abuts Australasian's project. CITIC Pacific's first 1Bt iron ore project is scheduled to produce its first export ore in January 2009.

Australasian's low-risk aspect is further enhanced by its agreement to share CITIC Pacific's infrastructure, including the port it is building nearby, and a strategic alliance with Shougang. The big Chinese steelmaker and associates have already put $56 million into the company via a placement, and another $42 million in options will give Shougang a fully diluted near-20% stake if all goes well.

"The upside for us is fantastic and pretty much underwritten by the existing and potential agreements we have with Shougang," Australasian managing director Andrew Caruso told RESOURCESTOCKS.

"This project is being funded out of China to make this location a major iron ore supply source for China's ongoing steel-making capacity – a major consolidated investment to underwrite China's future.

"Shougang know magnetite, they like it and while there are other magnetite deposits in Australia, they want ours. Shougang have at least 40 years experience in magnetite and we can leverage off that in terms of mining, process design and construction," Caruso says.

See part 2


----------



## Rimtalay (31 October 2007)

Part 2
*
Australasian Resources looks east - Part 2 *

Wednesday, 31 October 2007
Mark Mentiplay

*SHOUGANG is building a huge new 10Mtpa steel production, processing and port facility near Tangshan, south-east of Beijing.*



Drilling at Australasian Resources Blamoral Southern Block magnetite deposit in the Pilbara 

An engineering review study for Australasian by Promet Engineers, based on the feasibility work for the neighbouring George Palmer deposit, envisages construction of a 12Mtpa magnetite concentrator, a 7Mtpa pellet plant and a 1.45Mtpa commercially proven Midrex DRI/HBI plant.

Caruso is quick to point to the proven track record of Midrex plants. There are about 50 operating around the world with another eight under construction.

Under the above development scenario, product will be transferred from site to the nearby port facilities, which CITIC Pacific is building, via a 25km pipeline or conveyor. Australasian will contribute to construction out of its total project budget.

"The result will be a fully integrated mining, processing, transport, stockpile and port facility close to existing North West Shelf energy sources and other infrastructure," Caruso says.

Specialist independent London-based iron and steel industry consultant James King has concluded that, based on the Promet cost estimates, the expected unit operating costs for the potential pellet and DRI production from the Balmoral South project would be highly competitive, falling within the lowest-cost quartiles in the world for traded pellets and DRI. 

Australasian only began field work and drilling on the Balmoral tenements in February 2006 and has completed over 16,000m of drilling to date. 

There are four drilling rigs on site aimed at upgrading a big chunk of the1.12Bt resource to the higher-measured category.

Caruso says results to date confirm the excellent quality of the magnetite mineralisation at Balmoral South, its ability to produce a high-quality concentrate of 69.2% iron with very low impurity levels and the ability to lift that to over 70% with finer grind and/or flotation work. All of which bodes well for the BFS.

Australasian is also moving quickly to bring on its original namesake Sherlock Bay Nickel Project, just east of Karratha and near Balmoral South, which contains an estimated in-ground $6 billion worth of the stainless steel additive.

Caruso says work in 2007-08 to produce a bankable feasibility study on the project, which has a JORC mineral resource of 25.4Mt at 0.4% nickel (72% indicated or measured), equivalent to 101,000t of nickel, is likely to include an on-site bulk leaching trial.

Right now the company is looking at a bacterial heap leach operation with very low operating costs and a plus-10 year mine life at 2Mtpa, with test work showing potential nickel recoveries exceeding 90%.

Column test work, in order to further investigate acid demands and supply, is near completion with results showing success in generating free acid, which could reduce acid consumption costs.

The company has tested only 2km of the 18km Sherlock Bay shear zone and with the ore body remaining open along strike and at depth, remains confident of further discoveries. As with Balmoral South, the project is well located near major infrastructure.

Other nearby strings to the Australasian bow are its Copper Bore Well and Mt Salt uranium prospects, the former previously identified as having copper-uranium potential following shallow nearby drilling by Esso in the 1970s.

Airborne radiometrics have identified a 20km long by 4-5km wide anomaly at Mt Salt, which will be included in a budget of up to $4 million that Australasian has set aside for exploration beyond Balmoral South.


----------



## kenworth69 (7 November 2007)

We have lift off. Christ what a roller coaster ride

With negotiations commencing regarding obtaining further tonnage from Palmer, the proposed spin off, sentiment from anticipated increases in the price of iron ore, market realisation of the unique location the sp should gain some real traction in the short term.


----------



## MR. (14 November 2007)

How many shares does ARH have on issue?

Trading Room and others read ARH has a market cap of about $270m @ 2.10 per share. So I'd assume there are about 128 million shares on issue.
http://www.tradingroom.com.au/apps/...0F8402180A236F9E?code=arh&section=quotedetail

But ARH 2007 annual report says ARH has 439,838,092 on issue + options. Also ARH's latest broker report as linked below states there are 440 million on issue and 50 million unlisted options.
http://www.austresources.com.au/pdf/Intersuisse Oct07.pdf
Also ARH's appendix 3b on the asx states similar. as linked below..
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070607/pdf/312vcrht1k73nt.pdf

So the market cap of ARH today at a s/p of $2.10 is really $924,000,000  

Is this correct?


----------



## evwatkins (14 November 2007)

is that a good thing or a bad thing? i dont understand what it all means

can you explain to me? would be good to know


----------



## MR. (14 November 2007)

Its a bad thing if you think only a quarter of the shares are on issue. 

ie: The profits of the company have to be stretched much further. That reflects on the share price, (more shares the less the share price). 
As far as I'm concerned ARH has 440,000,000 shares on issue. So ARH's market cap. is $900 million+     

Its interesting also that the net assets of the company total near $360 million. The mine was purchased from ARH's main share holder. He recieved shares in exchange for the mine. $288 million dollars appears to be the purchase price for the mine. Which is part of the $360 million in assets. (It appears no real money was exchanged) Although Citic is paying similar for the centre block.

I no longer hold ARH. 

I hold only GRR (iron ore).  
I invite your comments.


----------



## evwatkins (14 November 2007)

i still hold ARH, some exciting times in the coming weeks if they are approved for a further 1bill tonnes not to mention the spin off company they mentioned in their previous ann. i brought in at an average of $1.46 per share so have made a nice profit thus far. Looking forwad to the following anns to see the outcome!


----------



## evwatkins (19 November 2007)

more movement today, suspecting ann to pop out this week from the recent buy ins. cant wait till they release the info of spin off.


----------



## pjoseph67 (20 November 2007)

I have been holding these for over a year now and this is the first time they have stayed above $2 for any period of time - they are looking good, if what has happened to Fortescue is anything to go by there could be some exciting times ahead.


----------



## evwatkins (20 November 2007)

yeh seems like there is support above the $2 mark now, will be interestin how they go after the up and coming anns, i cant wait. I purchase mine back in April this year so have held for little less than a year, im prolly going to hold these babies long term


----------



## pjoseph67 (25 November 2007)

Yeh I'm probably getting a little carries away but I think in another year or 2 you will be very glad you held on.


----------



## tech/a (25 November 2007)

While in the longterm your analysis maybe correct in the short term I would be looking at a short. With my stop at the high at the 19th. (Technically).


----------



## RichKid (25 November 2007)

An article on ARH from the Herald here, also some references to Sydney Gas Ltd, not sure how accurate it all is but I thought it might be of interest: http://business.smh.com.au/dangerous-dealings/20071123-1cgo.html


----------



## camaybay (25 November 2007)

Sheeze!

What a story.

what goes on in our innocence.

But to be able to draw $sino devolopment is  remarkable, big wheels moving.

DYOR


----------



## Trader Paul (26 November 2007)

Hi folks,

ARH ..... expecting some significant news, early this week,
as a positive cycle comes into play ... finances(???).

happy trading

   paul



=====


----------



## jackson8 (9 December 2007)

with fmg and mineralogy announceing a joint venture of types , i am wondering if anyone has any ideas to how this may affect the likes of citic and arh. 
are they going to be left on the outer or will arh become an intrigual part of this venture


----------



## tigerboi (14 March 2008)

I get e-mails from ARH pretty often & while i dont hold as yet,with the current state of the market & the presentation i seen today see here:
http://www.austresources.com.au/pdf/latest_presentation.pdf
This entire project if ARH can get shougang to take some of  palmers ground after production or if they get lucky,before?what you got here trendsetters is a gigantic monster with billions of tons of fe: 30 kms from the coast.so the transport via conveyor is a huge cost saver.this potentially is a real long termer buy put in shut the drawer & have a look-see in 3 years just as production starts,you put it against MIS & the rubbish that has gone on over there & they run rings around the MIS jokers,ARH will in time be 20 times bigger.i will be keeping a closer eye on ARH from now forward...tb


----------



## tigerboi (14 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> I get e-mails from ARH pretty often & while i dont hold as yet,with the current state of the market & the presentation i seen today see here:
> http://www.austresources.com.au/pdf/latest_presentation.pdf
> This entire project if ARH can get shougang to take some of palmers ground after production or if they get lucky,before?what you got here trendsetters is a gigantic monster with billions of tons of fe: 30 kms from the coast.so the transport via conveyor is a huge cost saver.this potentially is a real long termer buy put in shut the drawer & have a look-see in 3 years just as production starts,you put it against MIS & the rubbish that has gone on over there & they run rings around the MIS jokers,ARH will in time be 20 times bigger.i will be keeping a closer eye on ARH from now forward...tb




just want to make sure that link is ok.correct:http://www.austresources.com.au/pdf/latest_presentation.pdf

didnt seem to copy fully,


----------



## kenworth69 (16 March 2008)

Looks like there will be a delay in the finalisation of the BFS until the end of  April. However there should be a reserve upgrade released by the end of this month.

It is in Palmers best interests as the major shareholder and the vendor of the magnetite to sell ARH more tonnes. I think this is a no brainer it will just depend on how ARH can finance the acquisition of more tonnes.

Just more patience required until the facts are announced.


----------



## dekla1 (28 April 2008)

*ARH - Australasian Resources Ltd*

Australian resources great little med-long hold about to announce pre-feasability on its iron ore should be 1 billion tonnes, should also recieve rights to another billion tonnes very shortly, Shougung (china) will be signing off on agreement by june. Output 24mt per year.
Big sp jump by july


----------



## tigerboi (10 May 2008)

1bt+ of io,all finance of the project taken care of with upgrades & the chance to buy ground off palmer to come soon,377m shares at the current price of $1.60 when you consider they were around $2.50 last year...extremely good value.

sleeping giant imo that has flown under the radar especially as its hooked up with the 4th biggest chinese steel firm...tb

hard to not be impressed...http://www.austresources.com.au/balmoral.html


----------



## ta2693 (15 May 2008)

$1.58 ARH is pretty Cheap, I bought a lot today.
My decision to buy is based on High NPV and low risk involved 
It is going to produce in 2010/2011 as plan
concentrated 5.2mt 
Pellet 4.9mt
HBI 1.45mt

The current price for pellet is $2.202 per fe unit which is about $140/ton 
concentrated is about $85/ton
HBI price is about $360/ton

The income it can get 700m+400m+400m= 1500m per year. 
give ARH have 50% of joint, that means 750m at least every year. 

In a recent Independent Expert report. 
It is said, the sensitivity of Ore price to Share price 2010 should be 10%/$1.
the sensitivity of operation cost to share price should be 10%/$0.40

Currently the Price the Ore has about 100% increase from $1.1796/unit to $2.202/ unit. The price adjusted should add up another $10 
In a recent company's ann, it said the "Shougang presented its engineering and cost proposal for the pellet plant to be located in China, with significant reduction in capital and operating costs potentially available to the project."
I think anything less than 25% can not be named as "significant". 
So, there is another $1 

It also mentioned "Company looking to commence a 12Mtpa operation in 2010/11, with strong likelihood of company acquiring additional tonnage from Mineralogy Pty Ltd and potentially increasing production to 24Mtpa"
What is strong likelihood? 60%? 
if there is 60% chance to double your money, I give the news another $5 to ARH.

Finally, I come up to the price I expect is $5+$10+1+$5=$21 by 2010

The FS is done and in the process of internal review.The fund is arranged with Shougang. I think the price $1.58 has not reflect the stage and  potential
income of ARH's project.  $4-$5 may be a fair value by referring to the FMG's price developing history.


----------



## tigerboi (15 May 2008)

Its a sleeping giant this one for sure,i like its position which takes care of transport.arh,cfe,bmy,tty.all have got big location advantages..


----------



## kenworth69 (15 May 2008)

The HBI plant is not going to be built. They have scrubbed it as per previous announcement.

The supposedly completed BFS is not complete. The promised resource/reserve upgrade is continually imminent but never announced. 

Negotiations with Palmer for extra tonnes has now entered its seventh month without resolution.

I am becoming sick and tired of this stock. I have been holding for two years.


----------



## kenworth69 (16 May 2008)

Thats a very nice looking Kenworth Aerodyne in your avatar Tigerboi. Do you drive trucks for a living?


----------



## enigmatic (16 May 2008)

Can anyone tell me were it states they are thinking about starting off at 12mta.

all i have been reading is 4-8mta ramping to 12mpta. Have not seen any mention of 24mpta, Is anyone able to show me some documentation were it states there going to or thinking about ramping to 24mpta

cheers


----------



## kenworth69 (16 May 2008)

They have always stated a 12 million tonne per year operation from early last year. It will only double to 24 million tonnes per annum if they can negitiate more ore from Palmer.

However negotiations with Palmer over this are now entering there seventh month, without resoltion.

This stock needs to start delivering on some of its hype.


----------



## tigerboi (16 May 2008)

kenworth69 said:


> Thats a very nice looking Kenworth Aerodyne in your avatar Tigerboi. Do you drive trucks for a living?




yep sure do buddy,you know your trucks...i drive b/doubles mainly east coast express,got a few weeks off atm..thats a hi-trans double in the parking bay at merebin just out of mildura,on a run to adelaide..pull double/triple road trains as well...you drive?..tb

A trailer was a slide back van with dry freight 

B trailer was a tautliner


----------



## tigerboi (16 May 2008)

Heres the trailers side on from the other side of the road..when nature was calling me..camera always handy..tb

note the wet patch at the legs!!:


----------



## kenworth69 (17 May 2008)

No i dont TB. But i have always had an interest in trucks. My father had trucks when i was a kid. He had a couple of 1977 Fibreglass cabin Atkinsons pulling triple deck sheep crates in WA. One had a 350 Cummins donk and a 14 speed Spicer box. The other had a 6V92T donk and a 15 speed R/R box.

Australasian needs to start delivering on some of its activities.


----------



## tigerboi (17 May 2008)

We will get in trouble here so im going to start a truck photos/transport thread,in particular about my post regarding IO transport as the looming bottle neck is going to catch out some deep in the pilbara,good opportunity for transport companies to get some work...tb


----------



## pilbara (18 May 2008)

enigmatic said:


> Is anyone able to show me some documentation were it states there going to or thinking about ramping to 24mpta





http://www.austresources.com.au/pdf/Quarterly Report Jan-Mar 08 final.pdf

"A revised Environmental Scoping Study document was submitted to the Environmental Protection Authority (EPA) which describes the full scope and intent of the Public Environmental Review (PER) document to be submitted in May, including the change from the potential production rate of 12 Mtpa to 24 Mtpa."


----------



## kevin eleven (17 June 2008)

does anyone know what happened here this morning?, down to 1.215 at one stage. i cant find any particular news as to what triggered it. Hope its not the chinese saying thanks but no thanks. im being patient with this one, i thought shougang will sign the finance arrangement.


----------



## MR. (17 June 2008)

kevin eleven said:


> does anyone know what happened here this morning?, down to 1.215 at one stage. i cant find any particular news as to what triggered it. Hope its not the chinese saying thanks but no thanks. im being patient with this one, i thought shougang will sign the finance arrangement.




Largest day volume for a month has gone through. 

At 10:07:35 250,000 changed hands @ 1.40 followed by an extra 100,000 5 minutes later at the same price which looks as if it has triggered the low. I do not know if there is a particular reason why!


----------



## ta2693 (17 June 2008)

The only reason I can think is about macro economy. "Mining sector profit margins may have peaked" regarding news from reuters.


----------



## MR. (17 June 2008)

ta2693 said:


> The only reason I can think is about macro economy. "Mining sector profit margins may have peaked" regarding news from reuters.




I don't think so.
http://in.reuters.com/article/gover...0920080616?pageNumber=2&virtualBrandChannel=0

---------
But only yesterday India increased their export tax for Iron Ore to 15%
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601091&refer=India&sid=aRNTgrjHHwz8

And didn't I read just yesterday as well that next year to expect perhaps a 20% increase in Iron Ore. I'll let you find that one. Cheers.


----------



## kevin eleven (17 June 2008)

its a strange one. Shougang got skuttled trying to get more of Mount Gibson.  With Citic already working above them and foreign investment approvals already in place. Given the scrutiny now on Chinese funds direct into miners, ARH still looks good. all that means nothing though if people closer to the company are selling because they know something the rest of us dont.  after doing nothing for months and months, a drop of 10-15% has came out of nowhere it seems


----------



## white_goodman (24 July 2008)

bumper day today around 34% gapped up on open...

will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow morning...


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 July 2008)

white_goodman said:


> bumper day today around 34% gapped up on open...
> 
> will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow morning...




RDI in with MEO too? This dude is making some moves that exude confidence in the future of resources in Australia.


----------



## ta2693 (18 August 2008)

I do not really understand how come the price can fall to $1
the news is like
ARH shareholders will receive RDI shares in exchange for their ARH shares. The number of RDI shares to be issued for each ARH share will be determined by dividing A$2.20 by the RDI IPO price
the fundamental is like
Discount Rate 8%
 NPV (after tax) $6,370M
 IRR (after tax) 23.5%
 Average annual EBITDA $1,546M
 Average annual NPAT $972M
A lot of my fund burnt by ARH
Do I miss something?


----------



## enigmatic (19 March 2009)

I would assume if you were to purchase these when the merger occurs you will need to be able to trade the Hong Kong Stock Exchange.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 April 2009)

Hmmmm intersting

ARH announces a 44% increase to their already large Balmoral Mag project

*JORC now 1.6Bt's@31%Fe*

There are huge funding hurdles (ie Shougung funding delays) but with Citi Pacific going gang busters next door and paying $200m+ US per 1Bt's Mag and investing $4-$6Billion AUD in infrastructure there would be synergies in combining the deposits

Also Clive Palmer who holds 66%+ of ARH has a massive massive identity/ego problem as he recieves very little acknowledgment for being Australia's wealthiest Resource Man, if not wealthiest businessman and given the $Billions of dollars in personal wealth he has be interesting to see what he does to help get ARH going

Techies what does the chart say?

I'm waiting and watching for now


----------



## naynaboy (13 May 2010)

Recent press reports indicated ARH board members were hosting a Chinese investor delegation from May 9th to carry out due diligence on the soth Balmoral project. I contacted their office to find out if this is still the case, no reply. Caruso is bailing out cause Clive Palmer's ego is interfering in financing, Clive indicates in the press he is shelving his WA iron ore project because of the super tax but doesnt specify which project, one can only assume he means Balmoral. what a shambles.


----------



## Lucky_Country (30 December 2010)

WOW what a great performer ARH has been over the last few weeks !!

A fundamentally undervalued company with a potential to easily double over the near term.

A financing deal with the chinese is whats needed now and construction should start.


----------



## MiFFy (16 February 2011)

Is anyone currently following this stock?

I have just had them come up on my radar during a recent sudden price hike. I did some digging and found some investor information that showed mining kingpin Clive Palmer was a heavy investor of the company with a stake of around 60%

I can no longer find this information, I was sure it was in a recently issued financial report but I can not find it. Can anyone confirm this?

Also I have noted that in posts towards the end of 2010 share prices seemed to be around $1. I have looked at the last two year chart for ARH and there high appears to be .71c

Admittedly I am in the process of researching the company more, but there claims of ore reserves in the Balmoral project are significant and could offer a massive return. There also seems to be some talk that a Chinese partner will enter the equation this year.

Anyone have thoughts/opinions on this stock?


----------



## Lucky_Country (28 September 2011)

Looks like ARH (Clive Palmer) has finally pulled it off.

MCC and RBS have agreed funding for the project with increased tonnage to 2 billion tonnes.

Will know more in ~1 month but it is the best news we have had for sometime


----------



## Adzzz79 (28 December 2011)

Lucky_Country said:


> Looks like ARH (Clive Palmer) has finally pulled it off.
> 
> MCC and RBS have agreed funding for the project with increased tonnage to 2 billion tonnes.
> 
> Will know more in ~1 month but it is the best news we have had for sometime






SO MUCH FOR THAT ANNOUCEMENT


----------



## Anmar (14 September 2013)

16th Sept 2013

The share price climbed rapidly to $0.070 this week (a 75% increase), no announcements to explain the rise.

- - - Updated - - -



Anmar said:


> 16th Sept 2013
> 
> The share price climbed rapidly to $0.070 this week (a 75% increase), no announcements to explain the rise.




Could it indicate Clive's election result!


----------



## Anmar (18 September 2013)

18th Sept:

ARH closed at $0.145 today, some one knows something!


----------

